# Nobody Wants To Wear A Mask! Need Some Advice.



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Most of my passengers won’t wear a mask when they get into my car and I can’t just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Why can't you? I'm a woman and I don't have a problem with it. Not wearing a mask puts me at more risk. Why would I worry about them if they won't wear one?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I would be more freaked out at the possibility of getting sick then letting someone who chooses not to wear a mask (they’re not that expensive, cheaper than a cancel fee).

it just takes one.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do?


Sure you can. She was there before you got there. Another ant will be by.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

Because more people are realizing it's not as dangerous as we previously thought?

From the CDC:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/reason...44os3Kk_HYsz-nDT-UXP5zQLF_1iHD357KaG1XH9U&amp
From Dr Fauci today on the vaccine saying possibly it will only be effective for 3-6 months when you get it:

https://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/na...39193/?amp#click=[URL]https://t.co/ma8xzSP9oY
Even CNN says 80% of the death are people 65+
Only 3% of deaths are people age 18-44










Have you maybe thought people are realizing we overreacted to this virus?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Simple they never get in your car. OR before you roll you tell them straight up they next the mask off, they are offloaded no matter where you are at.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Well, I'm 62, so nah, I don't think I'm overreacting with being more careful, wearing masks, disinfecting, etc.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> Well, I'm 62, so nah, I don't think I'm overreacting with being more careful, wearing masks, disinfecting, etc.


You are slightly higher at risk due to age. Maybe take a break from driving or switch to just deliveries?

I'm under 40 so I don't worry about it. Stopped driving before they required masks. Don't wear one in public.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Not driving now, will never do deliveries and likely will not do rideshare anymore. Just not enough money in it for all the hassle and risk.

It was fun while it lasted though.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

The policy says no mask no ride. That or you ignore the stupid rule and risk the pax complaining and getting you deactivated.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Issue #1: "when they get into my car" <- don't let them in the car
Issue #2: "I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night"

They were in the middle of the street in the middle of the night BEFORE you got there... and they were perfectly fine.... they will be just as fine if AFTER leave.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Two nights ago, under cover of the demonstrations, I hijacked a truckload of liquid chloroquine diphosphate which I used to fill my backyard pool. At first it made my eyes sting until I took to wearing goggles, but now I'm impervious to the plague and find PPE irritating, and so I do without. The solitary drawback to these baths is the acute skin sloughing. My primary care physician, Dr. Potus , assures me that my epidermis will probably regenerate -"just like a starfish, actually, really beautifully," he said (I lacked the heart to tell him starfish aren't renowned for skin rejuvenation (he was maybe thinking _snakes_). Anyway, my point is: don't refuse my ride request just because I'm not wearing a mask. Thought I wouldn't blame you if you rejected me because my skin is weeping and suppurating all over your upholstery. Oh well, win some, lose some.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

I have the opposite problem. Every once in a while a pax has a mask on so I feel obligated to put mine on.

Otherwise, 9 out of 10 don't wear one which means I don't need to either. 

I'm really living on the edge.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Carry a few extra masks in the car and often one (for a price) for maskless pax.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

If you're still worried about covid-19 I have good news and bad news......

The Bad News is that covid-19 will def NOT be the last coronavirus to circulate...many more to come...get used to it.

The Good news is that covid-19 is probably nowhere near as dangerous as covid-20,21,22,23,24,25,26 will be....so enjoy the day !!! :smiles:


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Marry her.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Wear a mask yourself and open the windows slightly.
Remember that the covid19 virus only affects a VERY small number of people. Like .03% or something like that.
If you catch the virus and get sick from it....buy a few lottery tickets....QUICK

Honestly, you are far more likely to be in an accident than catch the virus, so watch the road, not their faces. :smiles:


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Because more people are realizing it's not as dangerous as we previously thought?
> 
> From the CDC:
> 
> ...


Or maybe social distancing and masks are actually working. Personally I'd peel out on anyone not wearing a mask. Smoke and all.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Woohaa said:


> Or maybe social distancing and masks are actually working. Personally I'd peel out on anyone not wearing a mask. Smoke and all.


Eggcellent!
That means when I finally decide to take PAX, there will be plenty &#128591;

If you get lucky enough to be one of the VERY rare people who actually get sick from it...buy some Lotto tickets!
Seriously, it only affects like .03% of people exposed to it.


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Sell her a mask or kick her out.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The policy says no mask no ride. That or you ignore the stupid rule and risk the pax complaining and getting you deactivated.


That is correct. People who don't want to follow regulations also like to complain a lot. The driver who took them would likey get bogus claims by them and driver would get deactivated. People who follows regulations are better people..


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> That is correct. People who don't want to follow regulations also like to complain a lot. The driver who took them would likey get bogus claims by them and driver would get deactivated. People who follows regulations are better people..


I have already decided when I go back to driving I'm just going to cancel all rides and not take any.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seems really simple to me, don't let them in the car, drive around the corner and cancel as no show if they don't cancel. Get paid because they didn't follow the rules. Your misplaced feelings of chivalry are just that, misplaced. I'm 60 and I'm not screwing with it don't need some self entitled ass coughing on me.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

I agree with a poster . Have extra masks in the car sell them for the price you paid . 
Why not get a real n95 mask . it must have 2 straps . 
I bought some real ones from ebay that are medical approved they were 7 bucks each .
Better to deliver food


----------



## Buck-a-mile (Nov 2, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Seems really simple to me, don't let them in the car, drive around the corner and cancel as no show if they don't cancel. Get paid because they didn't follow the rules. Your misplaced feelings of chivalry are just that, misplaced. I'm 60 and I'm not screwing with it don't need some self entitled ass coughing on me.


 Sell them masks.....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Buck-a-mile said:


> Sell them masks.....


I want to agree with you but I can easily see them dropping a false complaint on you. Miserable people like to add drama to others live's. If I drive around the corner, wait and collect the stupid tax, there isn't much they can do and perhaps they will be a little better trained.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Leave her in the middle of the street. Follow the rules or walk. You don't owe her anything and she obviously doesn't give a shit about you or your family's health.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Even CNN says 80% of the death are people 65+
> Only 3% of deaths are people age 18-44


Not very comforting to those in that age group, those with certain pre-existing health conditions, or those of us who care about accidentally spreading it to others who can be harmed by it much more than we are.

My husband has asthma. I have high blood pressure. My dad (who I don't want to have to avoid) is 63 and has heart and respiratory problems. My grandfather (who I would like to be able to visit) is 84.

I'm collecting UI/PUA and haven't driven since March 15th. But when the government money ends, I'll be back on the road, and you better believe it, no mask = no ride.


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Just take off your mask and cough up a storm for the duration of the trip 🙃
Maybe turn off the AC and lock the windows! 
At a light turn back and say 🤔 ....
People are over reacting for this corona thing, I’m glad you don’t have a mask, I find them annoying too 😬


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

NotYetADriver said:


> If you're still worried about covid-19 I have good news and bad news......
> 
> The Bad News is that covid-19 will def NOT be the last coronavirus to circulate...many more to come...get used to it.
> 
> The Good news is that covid-19 is probably nowhere near as dangerous as covid-20,21,22,23,24,25,26 will be....so enjoy the day !!! :smiles:


It's the year it came from. 
It started in 2019 hence the covid-19 name.


----------



## NotYetADriver (Oct 28, 2014)

Iann said:


> It's the year it came from.
> It started in 2019 hence the covid-19 name.


Thanks,
I don't think anyone knew that until you pointed it out :smiles:


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Accept ping, send text message, "Please confirm you are wearing a mask.", don't move until they reply back that they are wearing a mask. If they reply yes and you arrive and they do not have one ask them to cancel or sit out the timer and cancel.

So far I have not had an issue with people not wearing a mask.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I have the opposite problem. Every once in a while a pax has a mask on so I feel obligated to put mine on.
> 
> Otherwise, 9 out of 10 don't wear one which means I don't need to either.
> 
> I'm really living on the edge.


Living on the edge of ignorance.

It's because of people like you, and the other 9 out of 10, that I quite driving back in February. Before the pandemic, I got sick three time within a year, no doubt from passengers spreading it in my car, and was put out of work for 2 or 3 weeks each time. I had no illusions about Uber's Ability to spread the virus, and their contribution to the pandemic.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Living on the edge of ignorance.
> 
> It's because of people like you, and the other 9 out of 10, that I quite driving back in February. Before the pandemic, I got sick three time within a year, no doubt from passengers spreading it in my car, and was put out of work for 2 or 3 weeks each time. I had no illusions about Uber's Ability to spread the virus, and their contribution to the pandemic.


This is why I won't be driving for a while. Too many ignorant drivers and passengers. The drivers who don't enforce the rules make it difficult on the other drivers. No doubt the minute you insist they wear a mask, they'll yell "But you're the only driver making a big deal out of wearing a mask!" Immediate 1star. Too much hassle and BS and risking too much for too little. No Thanks.



FLKeys said:


> Accept ping, send text message, "Please confirm you are wearing a mask.", don't move until they reply back that they are wearing a mask. If they reply yes and you arrive and they do not have one ask them to cancel or sit out the timer and cancel.
> 
> So far I have not had an issue with people not wearing a mask.


This is really the only sensible advice. I'll just add pull up with your doors locked and visibly confirm the mask is on the face before entry into vehicle. Its your car, your rules, you're in control. Don't let any passenger call the shots in your vehicle.


----------



## JPaiva (Apr 21, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


yes, yes you can. say put on a mask or get the f out. easy


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

DarkBerry said:


> This is why I won't be driving for a while. Too many ignorant drivers and passengers. The drivers who don't enforce the rules make it difficult on the other drivers. No doubt the minute you insist they wear a mask, they'll yell "But you're the only driver making a big deal out of wearing a mask!" Immediate 1star. Too much hassle and BS and risking too much for too little. No Thanks.


Exactly. Not enforcing policy causes a lot of problems. Similar to enforcing no one under 18 riding alone - "But every other driver gave me a ride!" Well, sorry - not this driver. Why is there a policy if not enforced? I always have the policy page ready on my phone and show it to them. That way they can't argue anymore. I tell them it's not my policy - I just have to follow it. Just like they do. Be 18 and show me ID. Wear your mask in my car and we're good. Works 99% of the time. The rest - cancel and move on.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why can't you? I'm a woman and I don't have a problem with it. Not wearing a mask puts me at more risk. Why would I worry about them if they won't wear one?


Ok then when you cop an attitude then it's a bad rating and no tip so it's just one of those you can't win situations.



JPaiva said:


> yes, yes you can. say put on a mask or get the f out. easy


I picked up this 19 year old girl in Melrose Park at around 1am the other night and she had all her stuff in a laundry basket and her boyfriend just got done beating her up and shes hysterical crying and scared and she doesn't have a mask on she has tears pouring all over the place and she's coughing and after I drove off I remembered the mask thing and she didn't have one so I don't think anyone on here would throw her out of the car. So 22 miles and 25 minutes later I did it all for $21 so is this really worth it?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If you propose to her and she says yes, that will make it worth it.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


I give them a ride and a 1-star rating. Let them wait next time they need a ride. Fewer drivers available, and they disrespect those of us who are out?



ZenUber said:


> Living on the edge of ignorance.
> 
> It's because of people like you, and the other 9 out of 10, that I quite driving back in February. Before the pandemic, I got sick three time within a year, no doubt from passengers spreading it in my car, and was put out of work for 2 or 3 weeks each time. I had no illusions about Uber's Ability to spread the virus, and their contribution to the pandemic.


With an immune system like yours, you should stay home. I can't remember the last time I was sick with anything worse than a cold, it's been decades, so I have no fear of this virus that will vanish from conversation after Election Day. I am more likely to be a symptomless carrier, so I wear a mask out of respect for those near me.



FLKeys said:


> Accept ping, send text message, "Please confirm you are wearing a mask.", don't move until they reply back that they are wearing a mask. If they reply yes and you arrive and they do not have one ask them to cancel or sit out the timer and cancel.
> 
> So far I have not had an issue with people not wearing a mask.


Useless advice. How do you text while driving with a pax in the back seat? I almost always get my nest ping while I'm transporting a pax. I can't usually even read the fine print where the next ride is located, let alone have time to pull over to type a text message.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Because more people are realizing it's not as dangerous as we previously thought?
> 
> From the CDC:
> 
> ...


You're a dumb ass.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I want to agree with you but I can easily see them dropping a false complaint on you. Miserable people like to add drama to others live's. If I drive around the corner, wait and collect the stupid tax, there isn't much they can do and perhaps they will be a little better trained.


Those people you shuffle could also tell uber they get in the car bevause it smelled like booze. Dont put anything past them,they will probably have 10 free minutes waiting for the next car.
Ide make sure to use other as the cancel reason then follow up with pax wasnt wearing a mask to cover your back...


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Those people you shuffle could also tell uber they get in the car bevause it smelled like booze.


So take a picture of them without a mask on. Should be easy enough to do.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Don't let them in the car with out a mask, there you go.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> Useless advice. How do you text while driving with a pax in the back seat? I almost always get my nest ping while I'm transporting a pax. I can't usually even read the fine print where the next ride is located, let alone have time to pull over to type a text message.


See my signature: Every market is different....

I drop a PAX off and I park my car as quick as possible, no wasted driving for me. There are times where I end in an area where I know there is a slim chance of getting a ride so I will relocate in those cases.

I don't text while driving, if I get a ping while a pax is in the car I accept and text them when I drop the current pax off or while stopped at a traffic light. I rarely get stacked pings, driver saturated markets and slow markets stacked pings don't happen often. Also to text a PAX I only have to type a few characters. I use predictive text and set my own messages. Right now I type "MSK" and my face mask message automatically populates. Takes less than 3 seconds and can easily be done at a stop light.

Don't get caught in the same routine, always think of ways to evolve and use other peoples input (good or bad) to work out what works for you.

I drive in multiple markets and treat every one of them different.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Ok then when you cop an attitude then it's a bad rating and no tip so it's just one of those you can't win situations.
> 
> 
> I picked up this 19 year old girl in Melrose Park at around 1am the other night and she had all her stuff in a laundry basket and her boyfriend just got done beating her up and shes hysterical crying and scared and she doesn't have a mask on she has tears pouring all over the place and she's coughing and after I drove off I remembered the mask thing and she didn't have one so I don't think anyone on here would throw her out of the car. So 22 miles and 25 minutes later I did it all for $21 so is this really worth it?


if she had her clothes in the baskets . just tell her to take one of her shirts and put it over her face...



EastBayRides said:


> I give them a ride and a 1-star rating. Let them wait next time they need a ride. Fewer drivers available, and they disrespect those of us who are out?
> 
> 
> With an immune system like yours, you should stay home. I can't remember the last time I was sick with anything worse than a cold, it's been decades, so I have no fear of this virus that will vanish from conversation after Election Day. I am more likely to be a symptomless carrier, so I wear a mask out of respect for those near me.
> ...


Text them after you drop off the pax in your car. simply..... common sense is your friend


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

islanddriver said:


> Text them after you drop off the pax in your car. simply..... common sense is your friend


Why drive down my earnings by wasting time like that? I have a stack of disposable masks sent to me by Uber, so I can hand one to the pax if I am concerned. Why complicate your life?


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> Why drive down my earnings by wasting time like that? I have a stack of disposable masks sent to me by Uber, so I can hand one to the pax if I am concerned. Why complicate your life?


your the one that asked how you text them with another pax in car. why did you even ask. I really don't care what you do...


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Why drive down my earnings by wasting time like that? I have a stack of disposable masks sent to me by Uber, so I can hand one to the pax if I am concerned. Why complicate your life?


So just how many of those masks did Uber send you??? Typical young persons thinking&#8230; once it affects one of your family members or friends you'll understand. But until then, you're just taking your own life experiences and not looking at the big picture&#8230; That's why we have books to learn from other people's experiences but of course I'm sure you don't have time for that either&#8230;


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> See my signature: Every market is different....
> 
> I drop a PAX off and I park my car as quick as possible, no wasted driving for me. There are times where I end in an area where I know there is a slim chance of getting a ride so I will relocate in those cases.
> 
> ...


Touching your phone at a red light in my market is enough for a ticket (i.e. any time I tap to accept a ping, I am breaking the law). Sorry to hear your market is slow. Mine is not even close to being saturated with drivers. Quite the opposite. Pax are now telling me they often can't get a driver at all, and at best are waiting 10 minutes to get someone to accept the ride request. Drivers have all the advantage now, in my market. I decline and cancel with obscene frequency, and never receive a nasty gram from Uber. Yesterday I declined four rapidly consecutive pings (two from the same pax) until I got one I could make money from. The pings come like automatic rifle fire, and I always have stacked rides until I hit the No More Requests button.



SatMan said:


> So just how many of those masks did Uber send you???


20. I gave away 3. Two other people needed to get to work with short rides and I didn't sweat that they didn't wear a mask...just rolled down the windows. Maskless people are not an issue where I drive. Pax generally have been awesome. If being maskless worries you and you live somewhere where most people are maskless, then you need to find a way to make money without leaving home and your security blanket.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Touching your phone at a red light in my market is enough for a ticket (i.e. any time I tap to accept a ping, I am breaking the law). Sorry to hear your market is slow. Mine is not even close to being saturated with drivers. Quite the opposite. Pax are now telling me they often can't get a driver at all, and at best are waiting 10 minutes to get someone to accept the ride request. Drivers have all the advantage now, in my market. I decline and cancel with obscene frequency, and never receive a nasty gram from Uber. Yesterday I declined four rapidly consecutive pings (two from the same pax) until I got one I could make money from. The pings come like automatic rifle fire, and I always have stacked rides until I hit the No More Requests button.
> 
> 
> 20. I gave away 3. Two other people needed to get to work with short rides and I didn't sweat that they didn't wear a mask...just rolled down the windows. Maskless people are not an issue where I drive. Pax generally have been awesome. If being maskless worries you and you live somewhere where most people are maskless, then you need to find a way to make money without leaving home and your security blanket.


OK Millie&#8230;&#8230; From a Boomer who knows better.....


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

SatMan said:


> OK Millie&#8230;&#8230; From a Boomer who knows better.....


I don't get it. Is that some kind of joke from the days of rotary phones?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> I don't get it. Is that some kind of joke from the days of rotary phones?


I rest my case.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> I don't get it. Is that some kind of joke from the days of rotary phones?


you never will get it you're part of the me generation


----------



## kcchiefsfan1982 (Aug 19, 2019)

People are still wearing masks? lol!!!


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

EastBayRides said:


> Touching your phone at a red light in my market is enough for a ticket (i.e. any time I tap to accept a ping, I am breaking the law). Sorry to hear your market is slow. Mine is not even close to being saturated with drivers. Quite the opposite. Pax are now telling me they often can't get a driver at all, and at best are waiting 10 minutes to get someone to accept the ride request. Drivers have all the advantage now, in my market. I decline and cancel with obscene frequency, and never receive a nasty gram from Uber. Yesterday I declined four rapidly consecutive pings (two from the same pax) until I got one I could make money from. The pings come like automatic rifle fire, and I always have stacked rides until I hit the No More Requests button.
> 
> 
> 20. I gave away 3. Two other people needed to get to work with short rides and I didn't sweat that they didn't wear a mask...just rolled down the windows. Maskless people are not an issue where I drive. Pax generally have been awesome. If being maskless worries you and you live somewhere where most people are maskless, then you need to find a way to make money without leaving home and your security blanket.


Glad your market is busy, hope it stays that way for you. Uber has sent me 1 batch of 10 masks and that was a few weeks ago. Got another message saying more is on the way along with wipes. Has been over 10 days since I got those messages and nothing showed up yet.

A tip on your phone, mine is mounted down low near my gear shift. I can rest my hand on the gear shift and touch my phone screen and no one will ever see it unless they are looking down into my car and it would be obvious they are doing it. Technically I am breaking the law by touching mine but you have to do what you have to do. Mounting your phone up high where everyone can see it is just asking for trouble in my opinion.

I don't need my phone in my line of sight to navigate, voice navigation through a single bluetooth air bud takes care of most of my needs, if I need to glance at my phone real quick it is no different than checking my mirror.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Get yourself some masks and start selling them for a couple bucks a piece.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

If you wear a mask, it lessens the chance the other person might contract Covid-19, if the wearer is positive. So, passengers not wearing mask when they get into your car are essentially saying you are not important and they do not care if you die.


----------



## Greenfox (Sep 12, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Its all fake anyways...i called this months ago..

Now that people are FINALLY waking up,, they have WORLD WIDE reports of an African American getting killed by a cop, now something new for people to be mad about.

Because, after all, that has NEVER EVER happened before.

Thank God for the ussa


----------



## MyJessicaLS430 (May 29, 2018)

NotYetADriver said:


> Thanks,
> I don't think anyone knew that until you pointed it out :smiles:


I hope the president does not rely on counseling from people like her
https://www.bostonglobe.com/2020/04...-suggests-name-virus-means-multiple-versions/
I am curious how did she come up with the term COVID-1? When did the outbreaks of COVID-2,3,4......17,18 take place?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

If we’re counting sequentially like that, this is somewhere between COVID-3 and COVID-5.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> If we're counting sequentially like that, this is somewhere between COVID-3 and COVID-5.


Why is the disease being called coronavirus disease 2019, COVID-19?
On February 11, 2020 the World Health Organization announcedan official name for the disease that is causing the 2019 novel coronavirus outbreak, first identified in Wuhan China. The new name of this disease is coronavirus disease 2019, abbreviated as COVID-19. In COVID-19, 'CO' stands for 'corona,' 'VI' for 'virus,' and 'D' for disease. Formerly, this disease was referred to as "2019 novel coronavirus" or "2019-nCoV".
There are many types of human coronaviruses including some that commonly cause mild upper-respiratory tract illnesses. COVID-19 is a new disease, caused by a novel (or new) coronavirus that has not previously been seen in humans. The name of this disease was selected following the World Health Organization (WHO) best practiceexternal iconexternal icon for naming of new human infectious diseases.

L


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SatMan said:


> Why is the disease being called coronavirus disease 2019, COVID-19?
> On February 11, 2020 the World Health Organization announcedan official name for the disease that is causing the 2019 novel coronavirus outbreak, first identified in Wuhan China. The new name of this disease is coronavirus disease 2019, abbreviated as COVID-19. In COVID-19, 'CO' stands for 'corona,' 'VI' for 'virus,' and 'D' for disease. Formerly, this disease was referred to as "2019 novel coronavirus" or "2019-nCoV".
> There are many types of human coronaviruses including some that commonly cause mild upper-respiratory tract illnesses. COVID-19 is a new disease, caused by a novel (or new) coronavirus that has not previously been seen in humans. The name of this disease was selected following the World Health Organization (WHO) best practiceexternal iconexternal icon for naming of new human infectious diseases.
> 
> L


I know all of this and I've posted the same facts here.

A political hack claimed that the disease was named sequentially. I took on that absurd and indefensible idea and counted from SARS to MERS to this deal, and now it's COVID-3 or SARS-2-Electric-Boogaloo if you prefer. Jokes aren't funny when explained. &#128557;


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

JPaiva said:


> yes, yes you can. say put on a mask or *you can't* get the f *in*. easy


FIFY


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

waldowainthrop said:


> I know all of this and I've posted the same facts here.
> 
> A political hack claimed that the disease was named sequentially. I took on that absurd and indefensible idea and counted from SARS to MERS to this deal, and now it's COVID-3 or SARS-2-Electric-Boogaloo if you prefer. Jokes aren't funny when explained. &#128557;


LOL, I lost my sense of humor sometime ago&#8230; Carry-on


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

SatMan said:


> LOL, I lost my sense of humor sometime ago&#8230; Carry-on


Losing your sense of humor is a side-effect of living in our society. &#128517;


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

I have my good days...


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

SatMan said:


> View attachment 471206


Have never agreed with anything MORE!


----------



## Ubertool (Jan 24, 2020)

Just pull down 100 yards from non mask wearing pax , wait 5 minutes , collect close to $4 and move on . I’m averaging 7 a day , pays for lunch and gas . Sorry , not sorry


----------



## OldUncleDave (Apr 22, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


UBER sent you 6 cheap masks. Offer one to your pax.

I wear a bandana, because the masks just don't fit!


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It's your butt out there so you decide. Frankly if that were my reality I would drive at another time and location where people are more considerate.

As for taking advice from people here about whether or not the virus is a threat my advice is to keep in mind that not everyone here is very intelligent or known for making the best life choices (we are rideshare drivers after all)...


----------



## Tampa Bay Hauler (May 2, 2019)

Dude promoted himself to Stud. Must be doing something right.😁


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I have the opposite problem. Every once in a while a pax has a mask on so I feel obligated to put mine on.
> 
> Otherwise, 9 out of 10 don't wear one which means I don't need to either.
> 
> I'm really living on the edge.


472 rides given in ;last 3 months. 7 wore mask so I put mine on. They are an annoyance to me.


----------



## WokeUP (Dec 19, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


why are you taking girls and boys? everyone should be over 18. you should only take adults. If an adult does not have a mask, it;s your call.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Mpls55345 said:


> 472 rides given in ;last 3 months. 7 wore mask so I put mine on. They are an annoyance to me.


Another young one with all the answers. I guess you would still go out if you tested positive for COVID-19&#8230; How annoying would it be to have a tube shoved down your throat. How about all the people around you if you are asymptomatic. Do you even know what that means? 



losiglow said:


> I have the opposite problem. Every once in a while a pax has a mask on so I feel obligated to put mine on.
> 
> Otherwise, 9 out of 10 don't wear one which means I don't need to either.
> 
> I'm really living on the edge.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Have you tried installing a Passive mask







ing system ?


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Start coughing...


----------



## PopcornEater (Apr 26, 2020)

Stop quoting Fauci please😆
The guy has been all over the place in the last 4 months..
Protect yourselves from being fired by Uber for not wearing a mask🙏


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Best advice I have.... Get over it or stop driving till you feel safe again. 

I could use the extra work.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Greenfox said:


> Its all fake anyways...i called this months ago..
> 
> Now that people are FINALLY waking up,, they have WORLD WIDE reports of an African American getting killed by a cop, now something new for people to be mad about.


Let me see if I have this right...

I think you're saying that the virus is a hoax.

And I think you're saying that it's okay that a policeman killed George Floyd.

Is that right?


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


According to some Sicilian genius over here, there is a 99.999% chance you won't get the virus.

So, why would you be freaking out?

.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


I leave my mask hanging from one ear. When I pull up, I ask if they want me to wear the mask. So far, no one has said yes. I don't care if they wear one.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


If you are blood type 0, then you probably are not at risk of getting COVID-19.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> If you are blood type 0, then you probably are not at risk of getting COVID-19.


Lots of people have plenty of excuses why they shouldn't have to change their behaviors.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I did 5 rides this week. 2 out fo 5 pax had masks. I didn't worry about the rest.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I got back in the saddle yesterday, did 5 rides. 3 had masks, 1 put on their mask, 1 paid a $4 stupid tax because he started to argue about it. Not that hard folks.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

OldUncleDave said:


> UBER sent you 6 cheap masks. Offer one to your pax.
> 
> I wear a bandana, because the masks just don't fit!


Ya they are cheap, ear loop pulled off mask last night...


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

SatMan said:


> Another young one with all the answers. I guess you would still go out if you tested positive for COVID-19&#8230; How annoying would it be to have a tube shoved down your throat. How about all the people around you if you are asymptomatic. Do you even know what that means?


You are pathetic. Because I believe the recent science that the morality rate is less than or equal to at worst to the common flu and will not continue to be afraid like you, you then say I am an ass and would go out sick? As they say.......those that accuse are always found out to have done what they accuse others of doing.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Mpls55345 said:


> You are pathetic. Because I believe the recent science that the morality rate is less than or equal to at worst to the common flu and will not continue to be afraid like you, you then say I am an ass and would go out sick? As they say.......those that accuse are always found out to have done what they accuse others of doing.


This is nothing like the flu. You can carry and transmit covid up to 2 weeks without being symptomatic. You could infect 100s of people driving and not even know it. Some of those people will die. While a mask won't stop the tiny virus, it can stop the bigger particles that you exhale while talking/breathing which can carry the virus. These particles are small enough to float around in air and can be inhaled by someone in close proximity.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> Lots of people have plenty of excuses why they shouldn't have to change their behaviors.


Sources:

https://www.medrxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.03.11.20031096v2
https://www.healthline.com/health-news/does-your-blood-type-increase-your-risk-for-coronavirus
https://www.webmd.com/lung/news/20200320/blood-type-may-affect-covid19-risk-study
https://www.thailandmedical.news/ne...d-19-compared-to-blood-type-o-which-has-a-low


----------



## BigBadBob (May 20, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Buy some masks from CVS, $2 apiece. Charge then $3, if they dont want it, they walk!!

Was in Dayton this morning. I was the only driver to let these ladies into my car after they has masks on. Apparently, no one in this area has ever asked for masks to be worn. I had 3 cancellation this morning, one pax bought a mask off of me, so he got in. Wont be surprised with other stories like this!


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

BigBadBob said:


> Buy some masks from CVS, $2 apiece. Charge then $3, if they dont want it, they walk!!
> 
> Was in Dayton this morning. I was the only driver to let these ladies into my car after they has masks on. Apparently, no one in this area has ever asked for masks to be worn. I had 3 cancellation this morning, one pax bought a mask off of me, so he got in. Wont be surprised with other stories like this!


Masks should cost 50cents max. CVS is a rip off on almost everything.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

jfinks said:


> Masks should cost 50cents max. CVS is a rip off on almost everything.


Thats what the cost be for the virus. now everyone is high. make you own just as good or better that cvs.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Mpls55345 said:


> You are pathetic. Because I believe the recent science that the morality rate is less than or equal to at worst to the common flu and will not continue to be afraid like you, you then say I am an ass and would go out sick? As they say.......those that accuse are always found out to have done what they accuse others of doing.


Have you been tested??? I've been tested twice as a precautionary measure. I'm going to be 65 in September. How old are you going to be in September. are used to tell my teenage son "you'll understand when you get older" are used to heckle me with why and how come I don't understand what you're saying. I said it because you don't have all the facts and you think you know better. As he got older and had a kid, I get a hug and a kiss on the cheek and a thank you from him all the time. And one time for Father's Day he gave me a Father's Day card and inside it was written " Thank you for helping me grow up" Best gift I ever got.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


I've taken 40 rides in 2 days, I've not worn a mask except to take the picture. 1 person wore a mask. Get over the fear. Take the riders.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

SHalester said:


> Simple they never get in your car. OR before you roll you tell them straight up they next the mask off, they are offloaded no matter where you are at.


So you keep hopping from one pickup point to another cancelling every ride and not getting compensated for the dead miles, just 'cos the paxholes don't wanna bother with masks. I reluctantly took them 'cos I didn't wanna spend my evening driving around the 'burbs without making any money. So I gently reminded them to get a mask in future lest they might risk losing the ride and waste their time for nothing. Well apparently they get offended and tell me 'don't worry I don't have the virus', and at least two of them rewarded me with a solitary star. Their attitude is, who the **** are you to suspect me of being sick - if I was sick I wouldn't take the ride myself (not knowing that they could be "carriers" too). Even if Uber were to pay cancellation fees for every ride canceled for 'no mask' - you're getting paid minimum while wasting gas and logging dead miles. It's a NO-WIN situation, so damned if you do - damned if you don't. Better stop driving altogether and live off the federal relief payments.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Sources


That's lovely. But it doesn't help if a person is the unlucky one that gets permanently disabled from it.

I'm over 65. If I catch it, my odds are about 5 or 10% that it'll kill me.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

safeSmartReopening said:


> health concerns are real, we all have to acknowledge that. there are ways to do keep driving responsibility, regardless of rider behavior
> 
> get peace of mind with Non-Contact Infrared Forehead Thermometer from CLOC. hold it between two and six inches from a person's forehead and pull the trigger. temperature reading will appear in just one second. 32-memory recall feature lets you monitor multiple readings.
> 
> ...


Remember 50% of carriers are asymptomatic meaning they have no temperature. This can certainly be ONE measure but it shouldn't be in replacement of masks. A person can have no temperature and no other symptoms and still be actively shedding virus. This is one of the reasons why the disease spread like wildfire.... asymptomatic carriers.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Tell them to "kick rocks" or "pound sand"


----------



## MasterC (Jan 31, 2018)

Use her panty......

https://www.forbes.com/sites/susann...g-950-used-panty-covid-19-masks/#3847d70a266e


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

MasterC said:


> Use her panty......:smiles:
> 
> https://www.forbes.com/sites/susann...g-950-used-panty-covid-19-masks/#3847d70a266e


Hopefully more of a conversation piece than anything else. A lot better than the pet racks we used to have&#8230;


----------



## simont23 (Jul 24, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


If passengers refuse to behave as you want, don't pick them up. Duhh!!



SatMan said:


> Hopefully more of a conversation piece than anything else. A lot better than the pet racks we used to have&#8230;


Good grief. She is an attention seeking "performance artist" desperate for a bit of publicity. Problem is she can't tell the difference between good and bad attention.


----------



## libingbing (Apr 17, 2017)

Put on a mask or you will not be stepping into my car. Cancel ride. They can't report or try to deactivate you if it never started.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


She was fine before you pulled up, she will be fine after you pull off.


----------



## Mpls55345 (Dec 8, 2018)

simont23 said:


> If passengers refuse to behave as you want, don't pick them up. Duhh!!
> 
> 
> Good grief. She is an attention seeking "performance artist" desperate for a bit of publicity. Problem is she can't tell the difference between good and bad attention.


I am not driving to pick them up and refuse a ride once there


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Say no mask, no ride?


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

All of my passengers wear a mask. I have found that if I extend the courtesy of asking them if they have their mask before I head in their direction that I get penalized and warned of deactivation for not driving to them first before refusing service. A sudden jump in your cancellation rate will do that.

After several phone calls to both Uber and Lyft I have settled on this workflow. As soon as possible after getting the ping, I will text the passenger with "Please masks on before entering thanks." This gives many of them enough time to go and find their masks. It also sets the tone that there's no messing around with this.

Upon arrival I make sure the doors are locked until I can visually confirm that each person has their mask on. Some of them would rather get in the car first which is why I leave the doors locked until full compliance. If someone in the group is not wearing a mask or bandana I will ask them through the window without unlocking the doors if they would please put their mask on before entering. If they give me some BS about pulling their t-shirt up over their nose I tell them that's not appropriate and they will have to cancel and try their luck with another driver.

It's very common to hear at this point that other drivers always let them ride without masks. There are many arguments they'll throw at you, which is why you keep the doors locked until you know what's up. I've had males try to intimidate me with their BS while sitting in the back seat unmasked.

To avoid the cancellation spike and threats of deactivation the driver must drive to the pickup point first, then deal with masks. Supposedly then you can cancel safely by using the no mask option on the app.

My cancellation rate is slowly returning to normal, and new deactivation threats have not appeared. I still have, a week later, a stupid notice on the Lyft app that despite my excellent rating I'm at risk of deactivation for poor passenger experiences. You must configure your interaction with unmasked pax to minimize their chances of lashing out at you, which they will.

No, I don't want to placate these selfish boneheads by handing them a mask. They're adults. Ignorant, selfish and entitled. Handing them free masks will just enable them to demand one from the next driver.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I have not once had an issue with people wearing masks during this pandemic. I once had to tell a woman to put hers on but she complied immediately. If they don't then out they go. I can't tell you how many time in the years I done this that I've gotten sick from people coughing in my car. Besides, most people don't care about you and only wear a mask to protect themselves.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Living on the edge of ignorance.
> 
> It's because of people like you, and the other 9 out of 10, that I quite driving back in February. Before the pandemic, I got sick three time within a year, no doubt from passengers spreading it in my car, and was put out of work for 2 or 3 weeks each time. I had no illusions about Uber's Ability to spread the virus, and their contribution to the pandemic.


Contribution to heard immunity. If you get sick that easily you should be self quarantining or wearing an N95. Sorry, I'm not putting up with all the BS that will inevitably ensue from pax, Uber and Lyft with the mask stuff, as described by other posters in this thread. Plus, it's annoying to wear the mask and I'm 95% sure I've already had it.

Oh, and here in Utah we've had a <5% infection rate and 94.6% of the people who have died (108 total) have been over 65 or had an underlying condition. So they shouldn't be taking Uber's anyways.

I'm sorry, between the virus paranoia and this Black Lives Matter hypocrisy, I'm just done. I can only put up with so much  before I have to throw my hands up in the air and give up. Consider my lack-of-caring a contribution to a reduced spike that might happen this fall.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Driving a point just a bit more...

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/06/08/asy...-arent-spreading-new-infections-who-says.html


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

LVFatMan said:


> I've taken 40 rides in 2 days, I've not worn a mask except to take the picture. 1 person wore a mask. Get over the fear. Take the riders.


You seem to be the one in fear of going against the crowd. Stop being a sheep. Toughen up and do the right thing.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I don't require a mask and I don't wear one myself. This virus is going to be with us for many, many months if not years and I won't wear a mask that long. I've worn one for just a few days and it's just awful.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

losiglow said:


> 94.6% of the people who have died (108 total) have been over 65 or had an underlying condition


As a person who is over 65, that just reinforces my desire to do what I can to avoid getting it.



Coachman said:


> This virus is going to be with us for many, many months if not years and I won't wear a mask that long.


First, it or may not be that long. There's a real possibility that we'll have one or more vaccines available seven months from now.

And you know, saying it's uncomfortable is a f*cking stupid reason for not wearing one.


----------



## Storm104 (Aug 29, 2016)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Because more people are realizing it's not as dangerous as we previously thought?
> 
> From the CDC:
> 
> ...


This is all well and good, but minority communities are hit hardest. So be careful.I don't understand why people want other people to not take their health serious because they don't think its serious. I don't want any other anyone's cooties or Covid or anything. Since this started I realized how gross passengers are. Coughing and sneezing and not even covering their mouths. And we are just in there with them. Just marinating in it. Nah, no mask call another person.

Also who cares if most people are under. With my luck I'd be in the percentage that is younger. Or what about where in young people they said it causes to have strokes? Who wants to risk going through that s***?



_Tron_ said:


> Carry a few extra masks in the car and often one (for a price) for maskless pax.


Great idea. Tell them Uber requires a mask to start and they agreed to it when they requested a ride.Amd have them available for $2-5.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

So, Uber and Lyft are doing a lousy job with getting the word out to their passengers about wearing a mask. I haven't logged on for driving duty in over three months. This morning, it was nice enough to have the windows rolled down, so I figured I'd venture back out into the world of rideshare to see what it's like these days. Ugh.

Both passengers (one Uber, one Lyft) were not wearing masks. As mentioned above, I had my windows rolled completely down, so no big deal to me. However, it seems the pax simply don't care about complying with the order. Reading other comments on this thread, it is apparent very few passengers are wearing the masks, as "required" by Uber and Lyft.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Must be a regional thing. I have been driving through out this in South Florida. As the pax approach my car I put on my mask, the majority of them already had their masks on and the ones that didn't put them on. Very few questioned it and they all wore it.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> Must be a regional thing. I have been driving through out this in South Florida. As the pax approach my car I put on my mask, the majority of them already had their masks on and the ones that didn't put them on. Very few questioned it and they all wore it.


Granted, my sample size of two passengers is not large enough to gauge a broader consensus, yet it seems I'm hardly alone here. It's unclear to me what the Uber/Lyft policy is regarding cancellations for rides where the pax is not wearing a mask. Do I get a cancel fee? Does Uber/Lyft expect me to eat the cost of driving to the pickup location?

Obviously, I could let the timer run down and collect a no-show fee, but if the pax claims I wouldn't let them in my car, that makes deactivation for fraud more likely. We all know that Uber/Lyft takes the pax at their word 100% of the time. All the pax has to say is, "I was wearing a mask, but the white racist driver wouldn't unlock the door for me!"

Does anyone know what Uber/Lyft's policy on cancellation fees might be regarding maskless riders? They don't really make it clear from what I've read.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> Because more people are realizing it's not as dangerous as we previously thought?
> Have you maybe thought people are realizing we overreacted to this virus?


I've long thought that was all a giant ruse.



welikecamping said:


> Not driving now, will never do deliveries and likely will not do rideshare anymore. Just not enough money in it for all the hassle and risk.
> 
> It was fun while it lasted though.


The entire thing is a happy monkey dance coupled with a dog and pony show.

Remember, if you go out and loot, only 10 looters per building.
https://www.libertynation.com/does-who-backtrack-mean-lockdown-was-pointless/


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Markisonit said:


> I've long thought that was all a giant ruse.


Those 110,000 dead people are all crisis actors...like the Sandy Hook parents.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

rkozy said:


> Those 110,000 dead people are all crisis actors...like the Sandy Hook parents.


Like the WTC buildings that were rigged with explosives. The 100s of people that knew about it were killed and no one noticed them missing.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

jfinks said:


> Like the WTC buildings that were rigged with explosives. The 100s of people that knew about it were killed and no one noticed them missing.


Also, drinking bleach will cure you of the coronavirus, even though the coronavirus itself is a hoax.

Perfectly logical.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> And you know, saying it's uncomfortable is a f*cking stupid reason for not wearing one.


Maybe. But it's exactly the same reason I won't wear a condom.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

rkozy said:


> Granted, my sample size of two passengers is not large enough to gauge a broader consensus, yet it seems I'm hardly alone here. It's unclear to me what the Uber/Lyft policy is regarding cancellations for rides where the pax is not wearing a mask. Do I get a cancel fee? Does Uber/Lyft expect me to eat the cost of driving to the pickup location?
> 
> Obviously, I could let the timer run down and collect a no-show fee, but if the pax claims I wouldn't let them in my car, that makes deactivation for fraud more likely. We all know that Uber/Lyft takes the pax at their word 100% of the time. All the pax has to say is, "I was wearing a mask, but the white racist driver wouldn't unlock the door for me!"
> 
> Does anyone know what Uber/Lyft's policy on cancellation fees might be regarding maskless riders? They don't really make it clear from what I've read.


I doubt we will get cancel fees for no mask, too many drivers would be cancaling short trips for no mask to make more money.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I doubt we will get cancel fees for no mask, too many drivers would be cancaling short trips for no mask to make more money.


That was my take on the situation as well. So, we basically have three options:

1) Accept a maskless rider, because that's the overall path of least resistance, unless they give you COVID...

2) Deny a maskless rider entry, per Uber guidelines, but get nothing for your time/expenses in arriving to the marker...or....

3) Run down the timer, collect a cancel fee, and wait for the inevitable flagging of your account by Uber.

Not a single damn good option available here.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

rkozy said:


> That was my take on the situation as well. So, we basically have three options:
> 
> 1) Accept a maskless rider, because that's the overall path of least resistance, unless they give you COVID...
> 
> ...


That's why I'm in no hurry to go back,

Covid will star spreading again because of protesters. 27 states are on the rise! Some refuse to report their cases.

Unless each state and the country shutdown their borders. We'll be back at square zero by Mid-September.

State UI benefits will likely rollover if you're on payroll. no need to reply, I hope.

Unless the whole world coordinates to stop together (not happening) we'll have to live with covid, unfortunately.

I worry that the infect who contracted the desease and survived will keep the virus active like HIV and accidentally (or not) pass on to others.


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Covid will star spreading again because of protesters. 27 states are on the rise! Some refuse to report their cases.


Tens of thousands of protesters (both anti-police and anti-lockdown), yes, but also millions of other people going back to work, and walking around without a care. This is a riskier time to be out and about than early March, probably.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> That's why I'm in no hurry to go back,
> .


My W-2 employer has started calling us back to work. I really have no choice but to go back. Uber/Lyft was a bad deal when everything else was normal: Depreciating your car for pennies per mile. I just did it to supplement what my W-2 job could not.

Now, I'm going back to a dangerous work environment (we have lots of people in cramped quarters) because it's either that, or driving around strangers who can't put on a simple f-ing mask for 8 minutes, as I grind down the wheels off my car.

We are truly f-ed in this country. Trump might actually be right about drinking bleach. You certainly won't feel any more pain once it works through your system.


----------



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

rkozy said:


> It's unclear to me what the Uber/Lyft policy is regarding cancellations for rides where the pax is not wearing a mask. Do I get a cancel fee? Does Uber/Lyft expect me to eat the cost of driving to the pickup location?


After several calls to both Uber and Lyft support, the answer is Yes, they expect you to eat the cost of driving out to them.

Once at the pickup point, you can remain with your doors locked until masks are in place and you know what's up.

If no mask, and they can't get one quickly, you can cancel and use the No Masks button. You're supposed to get a cancellation fee in this case.

I made the mistake of calling ahead and cancelling if without a mask. I did that for a week. That killed my cancellation rate and along with the "passenger experience" complaints I almost got deactivated from both platforms.

What I do now is send a text saying, "Please masks on before entering thanks." That seems to help give them time to cancel, or get a mask.

About half of the drivers in my area ignore the mask rule and drive like it's 2019.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

IDriveGNV said:


> If no mask, and they can't get one quickly, you can cancel and use the No Masks button. You're supposed to get a cancellation fee in this case.
> 
> What I do now is send a text saying, "Please masks on before entering thanks." That seems to help give them time to cancel, or get a mask.


Thanks for the info. I still think you're risking a one-star/deactivation threat even by merely suggesting the passenger should be wearing a mask. This is a touchy subject for people right now. Crazy white people who love Trump think the virus is a Democrat hoax, and will one-star you for insisting they wear a mask. Angry black people are going to one-star the racist White Devil who wouldn't let them in his car until they put on a mask.

They'll make up some story about how you were drunk and/or abusive during the ride, all because you reminded them a mask was required to enter the vehicle. People generally suck, and people who can't manage to have their own set of wheels suck even worse.

I can't believe there are people still out driving for these horrible companies. It was bad enough before the pandemic. COVID-19 just puts a whole new level of danger over a "profession" that was already bleak to begin with.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why can't you? I'm a woman and I don't have a problem with it. Not wearing a mask puts me at more risk. Why would I worry about them if they won't wear one?


I would SERIOUSLY hope you will what the CDC says about face coverings. You have heard the phrase "say it don't spray it"? Unless u r wearing a hospital grade N95 mask your mask does little to protect you. Face coverings helps to stop the "spray" when people talk, yell, laugh, breathe, cough or sneeze. My mask protects you and your mask protects me. I truly hope u have an N95 Grade mask if you are riding with un covered riders. Best of luck to you.



rkozy said:


> Thanks for the info. I still think you're risking a one-star/deactivation threat even by merely suggesting the passenger should be wearing a mask. This is a touchy subject for people right now. Crazy white people who love Trump think the virus is a Democrat hoax, and will one-star you for insisting they wear a mask. Angry black people are going to one-star the racist White Devil who wouldn't let them in his car until they put on a mask.
> 
> They'll make up some story about how you were drunk and/or abusive during the ride, all because you reminded them a mask was required to enter the vehicle. People generally suck, and people who can't manage to have their own set of wheels suck even worse.
> 
> I can't believe there are people still out driving for these horrible companies. It was bad enough before the pandemic. COVID-19 just puts a whole new level of danger over a "profession" that was already bleak to begin with.


What works for me is copy/ Pastes the actual and official uber and Lyft community guidelines face covering requirement, texting it to myself do I can again Select All / copy from text ONCE, them just past all day to each ride. Since this matches the statement in the rider app people are Less likely to accuse you of "making up your own rules". Quick and easy. Either let THEM CANCEL or wait until you arrive b4 cancelling yourself. Cancelling after arrival for no mask does not count against you. I got a no mask cancellation fee an a thank you from uber doing my part to stay safe only AFTER the time had run out and I selected no mask as cancel reason. For real!


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

This is what a send on each ride that has worked well: I hold my finger in the text window after I have copied it to clipboard once when start drive and paste all day

Face Cover Guidelines:
Everyone riding, driving, and delivering on Uber’s platform must wear a face cover or mask. We are not requiring surgical masks or N95 respirators, which are in short supply and should be conserved for healthcare workers. When wearing a face cover or mask, make sure it covers your face from the bridge of your nose down to your chin. Face covers can be made of cloth, should cover the "mouth and nose", and be secured to your face


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> I worry that the infect who contracted the desease and survived will keep the virus active like HIV and accidentally (or not) pass on to others.


Unlike AIDS, the corona virus *probably* results in the person being immune to it after recovery. Its not certain, but I think it's likely.

One of the reasons I think that is because the virus mutates at a much slower rate than influenza does. (You can look that up.)



Coachman said:


> Maybe. But it's exactly the same reason I won't wear a condom.


So effectively, you're having sex with everyone that the person did, within the last several weeks or more.

Considering how things went in my marriages, I don't see that as a good idea.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Unlike AIDS, the corona virus *probably* results in the person being immune to it after recovery. Its not certain, but I think it's likely.
> 
> One of the reasons I think that is because the virus mutates at a much slower rate than influenza does. (You can look that up.)


30 different strains in 6 months... doesn't sound slow at all.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

Well I don't know about the sex part but there are drivers in the forum that say they have been infected, recovered, then got infected again. The same was reported from that aircraft carrier too.

I think the main thing that is infecting drivers is many have the mask thing backwards. Again wearing a mask mainly restricts breathing infection to others. That's why drivers are at risk transporting uncovered riders. People really need to understand that CDC distinction. Good luck and keep yourself safe.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

I must say, nothing says empowerment more than a ant staring at a pax without a mask behind a locked car door.

Truly I just got it and I regret not getting this sooner. Here is my chance to make up for all the little slights I had to put up with my entire life like back in the 2nd grade when Carena Miller didn't give me a Valentines Day card. Or my 11th grade Astronomy teacher Mr. Runkle who gave me a A- on my universe project I spent 6 months working on. Or finally to that dude at McDonald's last week who said if I want an extra Hot Mustard for my McNuggets I gotta pay .10 extra.

I'm gonna settle some scores once and for all and do so safely inside my locked car.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Somehow, wearing or not wearing a mask is a political position, thanks to that dividing Buffoon in the White House.
Although, I'm not driving now because I am at a high risk of simply dying if I'm infected with the virus, wearing a mask is not an option. If the pax thinks they are making a political statement with my life, look for another mode of transportation. 
I don't know how long these conditions will be with us, but as long as the risk is there, I'll follow the CDC recommendations, at least until the Mango Sh!t for Brains makes more changes in the CDC practice's. 
Yes I have a side in this political statement!


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Big Lou said:


> Somehow, wearing or not wearing a mask is a political position, thanks to that dividing Buffoon in the White House.


America used to embrace science and intellect, regardless of political party. Thanks to Trump, everything is a New World Order conspiracy now, and his followers -- who were already intellectually challenged before his presidency -- are wallowing in the stupidity he so ably provides through his daily Twitter ramblings.

I don't care if you want to kill yourself with your own political ignorance, but once you start infecting me with it -- LITERALLY -- I no longer have the time of day for you.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Somehow, wearing or not wearing a mask is a political position, thanks to that dividing Buffoon in the White House.
> Although, I'm not driving now because I am at a high risk of simply dying if I'm infected with the virus, wearing a mask is not an option. If the pax thinks they are making a political statement with my life, look for another mode of transportation.
> I don't know how long these conditions will be with us, but as long as the risk is there, I'll follow the CDC recommendations, at least until the Mango Sh!t for Brains makes more changes in the CDC practice's.
> Yes I have a side in this political statement!


Keep up the good fight my man! Some people strive to be doctors in life or astronauts and never make it. But you my man are a success. You wore a mask because the Orange Man Bad didn't wear one!


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I must say, nothing says empowerment more than a ant staring at a pax without a mask behind a locked car door.
> 
> Truly I just got it and I regret not getting this sooner. Here is my chance to make up for all the little slights I had to put up with my entire life like back in the 2nd grade when Carena Miller didn't give me a Valentines Day card. Or my 11th grade Astronomy teacher Mr. Runkle who gave me a A- on my universe project I spent 6 months working on. Or finally to that dude at McDonald's last week who said if I want an extra Hot Mustard for my McNuggets I gotta pay .10 extra.
> 
> I'm gonna settle some scores once and for all and do so safely inside my locked car.


Too funny



Fusion_LUser said:


> The policy says no mask no ride. That or you ignore the stupid rule and risk the pax complaining and getting you deactivated.


Beaten into submission? You can be afraid of deactivation and I respect that. However you might do yourself a favor, read the ENTIRE policy ( not just the popular catch phrase) and 1. Make some money and 2. Promote safety all in one shot. Your choice of course. Good luck!


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Keep up the good fight my man! Some people strive to be doctors in life or astronauts and never make it. But you my man are a success. You wore a mask because the Orange Man Bad didn't wear one!


The Orange or Mango man has nothing to do whether I wear a mask or not. He can catch all the viruses he wants. I'm more concerned about the ones that won't wear a mask (for my protection).


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

rkozy said:


> Those 110,000 dead people are all crisis actors...like the Sandy Hook parents.


No, not even the same thing. However, after all the thuggery, looting, and rioting, encouraged by our oh-so-smart leftist politicians, for 2 weeks, the covid didn't seem to matter now did it? Oh, that's right...orange man bad is about to hold some HUGE rallies which will be attended by overwhelming members of his silent majority base, have to fabricate some panic ASAP


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

TDrivesU said:


> Beaten into submission? You can be afraid of deactivation and I respect that. However you might do yourself a favor, read the ENTIRE policy ( not just the popular catch phrase) and 1. Make some money and 2. Promote safety all in one shot. Your choice of course. Good luck!


I've already stated I'm going to cancel any pax I see wearing a mask when I go back to driving.

Let those mask wearing pax get a ride with @Big Lou who will start yelling about Trump the second anyone opens the car door and keep them locked up until they listen to his 6 hour gripe about how Trump is a big meany.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Tony73 said:


> 30 different strains in 6 months... doesn't sound slow at all.


30 strains -- the virologists can tell where the strain has been that a person catches. They can tell if it came via Italy or directly from China or was in Seattle for a while or NYC. It doesn't mean it has mutated so much that the same vaccine won't work any more.

Incidentally, Johnson & Johnson said their vaccine work is ahead of schedule. They said that they'll start human testing in late July, two months ahead of schedule.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Why can't you? I'm a woman and I don't have a problem with it. Not wearing a mask puts me at more risk. Why would I worry about them if they won't wear one?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Masks don't have to be perfect. They just have to reduce R0 to less than 1.

Once there's less than 1 new infection for every carrier, the virus will go away.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The policy says no mask no ride. That or you ignore the stupid rule and risk the pax complaining and getting you deactivated.


How about the underage transportation? No one follow the rules. Not by guber or by parents.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Ubermcbc said:


> How about the underage transportation? No one follow the rules. Not by guber or by parents.


I can tell if somebody's not wearing a mask.


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

rkozy said:


> That was my take on the situation as well. So, we basically have three options:
> 
> 1) Accept a maskless rider, because that's the overall path of least resistance, unless they give you COVID...
> 
> ...


Next time you run into a maskless guy, tell them to sit on the carrier on the roof of your vehicle. It's just $34. You can get your money back in one day.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Ubermcbc said:


> How about the underage transportation? No one follow the rules. Not by guber or by parents.


Many ants don't follow the rules and when they get pinched usually the first thing they do is create a UP account and complain about how bad Uber/Lyft is when you don't follow whatever rule is being enforced.


----------



## mellorock (Sep 16, 2018)

ZenUber said:


> Living on the edge of ignorance.
> 
> It's because of people like you, and the other 9 out of 10, that I quite driving back in February. Before the pandemic, I got sick three time within a year, no doubt from passengers spreading it in my car, and was put out of work for 2 or 3 weeks each time. I had no illusions about Uber's Ability to spread the virus, and their contribution to the pandemic.


People need to grow some brass steel or walnut. But that is okay by the time we all realize how convoluted this has been made it will be too late .none of us will have jobs &#127482;&#127480;



mellorock said:


> People need to grow some brass steel or walnut. But that is okay by the time we all realize how convoluted this has been made it will be too late .none of us will have jobs &#127482;&#127480;


A set of balls to be more specific .
Remember the Hong Kong flu killed 100,000 in 1968,69 and we did not turn into mask wearing chicken littles I was 10 years old and was sick 
Was it the Hong Kong flu ? who knows . Possibly the distraction of the assassination of MLK and Bobby Kennedy were more newsworthy for the nation as a whole


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


No mask no service sign it is that simple keep the doors locked till they have a mask on.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


I would not pick up anyone that isn't wearing a mask, no ifs ands or buts


----------



## jim8115 (Dec 14, 2019)

Oh good grief. If you are that scared , just stay home....


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

rkozy said:


> That was my take on the situation as well. So, we basically have three options:
> 
> 1) Accept a maskless rider, because that's the overall path of least resistance, unless they give you COVID...
> 
> ...


4) wait out timer, then cancel for no mask. That you get paid for.



jim8115 said:


> Oh good grief. If you are that scared , just stay home....


Thank you for joining and showing how little you care about others.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Keep up the good fight my man! Some people strive to be doctors in life or astronauts and never make it. But you my man are a success. You wore a mask because the Orange Man Bad didn't wear one!


Huh???



Markisonit said:


> No, not even the same thing. However, after all the thuggery, looting, and rioting, encouraged by our oh-so-smart leftist politicians, for 2 weeks, the covid didn't seem to matter now did it? Oh, that's right...orange man bad is about to hold some HUGE rallies which will be attended by overwhelming members of his silent majority base, have to fabricate some panic ASAP


Not one, "leftist" politician encouraged any thuggery, looting or rioting.
If the Orange man is stupid enough to hold a mass rallies, and his followers are just as stupid, I say CROWD ON IN! Don't bother to make a political statement by wearing a mask or maintaining any social distance. Please, the more the merrier. 
Shake hands with your old friends. Remember the hugs and face to face and remind them how much you really love this silent *minority,*
Then, after that Arizona rally, go to Oklahoma, then Arkansas and Alabama. You call that supporting your nincompoop of a President, but.....*I cal it purging the voter rolls.*


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Big Lou said:


> Huh???


HA HA HA HA you already ranted over what I said yesterday... You should keep track of your Trump ranting....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/nobo...k-need-some-advice.400886/page-7#post-6297782


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

I have a self diagnosed medical condition that prevents me from wearing a mask. Due to my privacy rights I can not discuss it any further, sorry. I don't understand what the big deal is...100,000 people die each year from infection related to surgery, is this our next pandemic?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> I have a self diagnosed medical condition that prevents me from wearing a mask. Due to my privacy rights I can not discuss it any further, sorry. I don't understand what the big deal is...100,000 people does each year from infection related to surgery, is this our next pandemic?


You can't catch a surgery death from your neighbor at the grocery store.

It's likely going to be 200,000 by the end of the year. The problem is that a lot of these people _wouldn't _have suffered or died without the coronavirus pandemic. We don't have to compare coronavirus to other illnesses and risks to recognize it as a massive social problem. And the difference between doing nothing about it and doing something about it is certainly thousands or maybe even tens of thousands of lives. It's like with seatbelts - we don't avoid seatbelts or stop caring about risk just because the chance of dying in a car every year for a random American is something like 1 in 10,000. Thousands of people dying from something is not something to shrug at.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

waldowainthrop said:


> You can't catch a surgery death from your neighbor at the grocery store.
> 
> It's likely going to be 200,000 by the end of the year. The problem is that a lot of these people _wouldn't _have suffered or died without the coronavirus pandemic. We don't have to compare coronavirus to other illnesses and risks to recognize it as a massive social problem. And the difference between doing nothing about it and doing something about it is certainly thousands or maybe even tens of thousands of lives. It's like with seatbelts - we don't avoid seatbelts or stop caring about risk just because the chance of dying in a car every year for a random American is something like 1 in 10,000. Thousands of people dying from something is not something to shrug at.


Am I allowed to talk about boobs and weed on this thread?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

mch said:


> Am I allowed to talk about boobs and weed on this thread?


Yes please...

Let's remember the classics...



waldowainthrop said:


> You can't catch a surgery death from your neighbor at the grocery store.
> 
> It's likely going to be 200,000 by the end of the year. The problem is that a lot of these people _wouldn't _have suffered or died without the coronavirus pandemic. We don't have to compare coronavirus to other illnesses and risks to recognize it as a massive social problem. And the difference between doing nothing about it and doing something about it is certainly thousands or maybe even tens of thousands of lives. It's like with seatbelts - we don't avoid seatbelts or stop caring about risk just because the chance of dying in a car every year for a random American is something like 1 in 10,000. Thousands of people dying from something is not something to shrug at.


It is also hard to catch from a distance of more than 6 feet, who in the past was huddling around people in the grocery store to do their shopping? I have always regularly washed my hands before I eat food, I don't crowd a person that says "I feel sick", I regularly clean my house with disinfectant, and I use toilet paper daily...just saying

When the stores (Kroger corp.) do not sanitize their equipment nor give people the proper equipment you can not only catch corona virus but also a whole slow of other things...Ever heard of salmonella? What about work related injuries? Let's consider where the major points of distribution of the virus came from...NYC, after China allowed everyone to flee the country...

https://www.npr.org/sections/corona...-starving-to-death-could-double-amid-pandemic


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> I'm under 40 so I don't worry about it. Stopped driving before they required masks. Don't wear one in public.


wow.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Lute Byrt said:


> 100,000 people die each year from infection related to surgery, is this our next pandemic?


*116,000 Americans* have died in *three months* by catching something that is 100% transmissible in any Wal-Mart checkout queue.

Your analogy about surgical infections completely misses the mark.


----------



## mark813 (Mar 4, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Carry extra masks and charge them. Make sure you are paid up front because if you think they are going to leave the money after the ride you are mistaken. I used to let them leave as a tip though I was never paid. If they dont have the decency wear the mask when they know they have to when accepting the ride they are not paying. If you are worried and should be regardless of how slim the chance is then dont give the ride and get the cancel fee. They will still need the mask for the next driver unless the driver doesn't care. So sell some if you have them.


----------



## BayStateUBER (Apr 5, 2018)

losiglow said:


> I have the opposite problem. Every once in a while a pax has a mask on so I feel obligated to put mine on.
> 
> Otherwise, 9 out of 10 don't wear one which means I don't need to either.
> 
> I'm really living on the edge.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

The LAW right now is that passengers AND drivers wear masks otherwise the ride should not happen. Why do you think UBER is asking for selfies of driver's wearing masks?

Stop acting like you're special.



SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


------------------------------------------------------------------------

You need to grow a pair. If they have no mask before getting in DON'T TAKE THEM.

If they take the mask off after getting in tell them they need to wear it.

If they won't put it on pull over and give them one last chance.

If they are jackasses tell them "This car is not moving until you put your mask back on." If they refuse, tell them the ride is over.

Give them 1 star and contact UBER about it.

I don't get why you're confused.



mark813 said:


> Carry extra masks and charge them. Make sure you are paid up front because if you think they are going to leave the money after the ride you are mistaken. I used to let them leave as a tip though I was never paid. If they dont have the decency wear the mask when they know they have to when accepting the ride they are not paying. If you are worried and should be regardless of how slim the chance is then dont give the ride and get the cancel fee. They will still need the mask for the next driver unless the driver doesn't care. So sell some if you have them.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------

This is ridiculous advice. A lot of people don't carry cash and won't want to pay an Uber driver for a mask. It'll probably piss them off too.

The point is about HEALTH not trying to squeeze PAX for a few extra bucks.


----------



## JSME (Aug 30, 2016)

crusoeatl said:


> Exactly. Not enforcing policy causes a lot of problems. Similar to enforcing no one under 18 riding alone - "But every other driver gave me a ride!" Well, sorry - not this driver. Why is there a policy if not enforced? I always have the policy page ready on my phone and show it to them. That way they can't argue anymore. I tell them it's not my policy - I just have to follow it. Just like they do. Be 18 and show me ID. Wear your mask in my car and we're good. Works 99% of the time. The rest - cancel and move on.


I printed these out it's on the rider app. When you open the rider app you click on the three lines on upper left youl will see your name and beneath click on Covid-19 I have a few copies to give out to those who don't have a mask so they can't say it's not on the app. You bet I'm going to write off all the paper and ink coming tax season.


----------



## Markisonit (Dec 3, 2014)

Big Lou said:


> Huh???
> 
> 
> Not one, "leftist" politician encouraged any thuggery, looting or rioting.


What? That is where it is ALL coming from !!!! but Madcow and Fredo told you different so on with your silly rants. LOL


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Markisonit said:


> What? That is where it is ALL coming from !!!! but Madcow and Fredo told you different so on with your silly rants. LOL


A coherent cogent response would help make your point. Once again I say.....*???????*


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

JSME said:


> I printed these out it's on the rider app. When you open the rider app you click on the three lines on upper left youl will see your name and beneath click on Covid-19 I have a few copies to give out to those who don't have a mask so they can't say it's not on the app. You bet I'm going to write off all the paper and ink coming tax season.


Be sure to write off the wear and tear on your keyboard for typing the message above!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Be sure to write off the wear and tear on your keyboard for typing the message above!


I am not sure if it qualifies for wear and tear, but equipment does qualify for depreciation. Do people use a 7 or 10 year scale of depreciation for it? Just ask former Enron employees...


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Lute Byrt said:


> I am not sure if it qualifies for wear and tear, but equipment does qualify for depreciation. Do people use a 7 or 10 year scale of depreciation for it? Just ask former Enron employees...


I figure if the OP knows how much to write off a few sheets of paper and the ink it took to print the Uber message they will know the depreciation on a the keys it took to write the message!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Office supplies...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

pretty simple: don't drive


----------



## Ziggywaz (Mar 28, 2018)

NotYetADriver said:


> If you're still worried about covid-19 I have good news and bad news......
> 
> The Bad News is that covid-19 will def NOT be the last coronavirus to circulate...many more to come...get used to it.
> 
> The Good news is that covid-19 is probably nowhere near as dangerous as covid-20,21,22,23,24,25,26 will be....so enjoy the day !!! :smiles:


Well aren't you just a Dr. feel good.&#129315;


----------



## Lovelly1 (Apr 10, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


I don't even unlock my doors until I see a mask on the face. Lyft tried coming at me with the guidelines because of cancellations and I hit them right back with their guidelines , which say that if you don't feel safe is grounds for canceling. We already jeopardize ourselves, is it really worth it for a $3.00 ride with no mask.


----------



## Taxi818 (Jan 31, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Sure you can. She was there before you got there. Another ant will be by.


I know that's right. It's not your concern. I have a name for guys like you. Captain, captain sav-a-ho


----------



## oldretiredguy (Jun 7, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


They are sent a message when you accept the ride, telling them that a mask is required. They know way ahead of when you get there. Door is locked until I see them. NO mask - no ride. Pretty easy.


----------



## Bliss Guy (Apr 24, 2020)

As a 60 yr old w asthma, reading these messages verifies the fact that 1/2 of people have IQs under 100 and about 33% under 84. Lots of stupid people!!!!

Simply follow the rules. I put a small sign on my window, "Uber now REQUIRES face coverings. Please have yours on before entering vehicle. Thank you!" My doors don't unlock until all riders comply. If not I wait 5 and cancel for "no mask/face covering".

If mask doesn't stay over mouth AND nose I contact Uber after shift and let them know. They seem to be taking this seriously and tell me that multiple infractions will result in rider deactivation.

As a Platinum driver I will give a Free mask to people taking long trips. I even got a $100 tip last week!!!!

Correction: Only 16% of people have IQs under 84 lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

rkozy said:


> That was my take on the situation as well. So, we basically have three options:
> 
> 1) Accept a maskless rider, because that's the overall path of least resistance, unless they give you COVID...
> 
> ...


I've been hearing that some drivers haven't had to wait the 5 for cancellations due to pax not having masks, same as if you cancel for no safe place to stop.

YMMV


----------



## DrvrChgo1 (Jan 16, 2020)

[QUOTE="Uberisfuninlv, post: 6279931, member: 98958"

I'm under 40 so I don't worry about it. Stopped driving before they required masks. Don't wear one in public.
[/QUOTE]
Good...One less idiot on the road


----------



## OlegGriswold (Jun 15, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


I bought 50 single use individually wrapped masks from a medical supply company near my home. I drive a minivan, and with the driver shortage, I am getting XL rates with decent surge on most rides. I'm not going to turn down the revenue, but I do require my passengers to wear masks. I need to reduce my risk of getting sick as much as possible. If they do not have a mask, I give them one. If they refuse, I cancel the ride and state "no mask" as the reason.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Taxi818 said:


> I know that's right. It's not your concern. I have a name for guys like you. Captain, captain sav-a-ho


Huh?


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

Simple solution put an airtight plexiglass setup between the front and back seat area. I did it with mine before masks were even required back in March. Easy to do make. 1st frame out the space using 1/2 inch PVC pipes. Using a tape measure piece the frame together out side the vehicle, using PVC glue and PVC connectors that have angles where needed. Measure it to fit as tight as possible to the space. Once that's done cut the plexiglass to fit on the frame. The using short sheet metal screws and washers and electric screw gun screw the plexiglass in place on your frame.
Once it's attached secure, I took some foam pipe insulation and put it around all the edges, this helped fill slight gaps when installing and there are no sharp edges. I used a metallic duct tape to attach the pipe foam onto the edges neatly. After that Installed carefully putting in place. Any gaps left were sealed off neatly with the metallic duct tape. Under seats I used foam insulation board pieces cut to seal from the front since my air ducts for back are under the seats. Also used for sides of seats. I used two tiny screws to hold the completed frame in place one on each side under the black window molding so when removing it doesn't show. Using the silver duct tape cut carefully and evenly creates a neat pro appearance, and when ready to remove there is no damage to the car. For air you want to use a setting that does not interior circulate. In my ride I have a setting for defrost and floor so I get the air from outside coming in through my windshield defrost area, and the back seat gets it from under the seats floor area.
I sealed it and tested by smoking a cigar in front with non smoker in back......drove around she could not detect any smoke smell.
We reversed this with smoker in back and non smoker in front again perfect. Simple, the whole setup for me cost very little under 30 bucks...I had some of the material already. If they do or don't wear a mask you won't need to worry. Very easy to do as well.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Bliss Guy said:


> Correction: Only 16% of people have IQs under 84 lol


Actually, that's not correct. IQ is not a percentage number.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Correction: Only 16% of people have IQs under 84 lol

https://www.kpbs.org/news/2019/dec/27/aging-driver-baby-boomers-safe-driving/
I believe these folks are typically called active Uber and Lyft drivers...


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

Fusion_LUser said:


> I've already stated I'm going to cancel any pax I see wearing a mask when I go back to driving.
> 
> Let those mask wearing pax get a ride with @Big Lou who will start yelling about Trump the second anyone opens the car door and keep them locked up until they listen to his 6 hour gripe about how Trump is a big meany.


WOW! Now that is true dedication! Willing to risk your own health and that of others while supporting Trump at the same time. This is America... more power to ya!


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

TDrivesU said:


> WOW! Now that is true dedication! Willing to risk your own health and that of others while supporting Trump at the same time. This is America... more power to ya!


Said the new member "from the south" that seems to be more of a San Francisco type...


----------



## JSME (Aug 30, 2016)

Bliss Guy said:


> As a 60 yr old w asthma, reading these messages verifies the fact that 1/2 of people have IQs under 100 and about 33% under 84. Lots of stupid people!!!!
> 
> Simply follow the rules. I put a small sign on my window, "Uber now REQUIRES face coverings. Please have yours on before entering vehicle. Thank you!" My doors don't unlock until all riders comply. If not I wait 5 and cancel for "no mask/face covering".
> 
> ...


 Hi is it possible you could share a sample of your sign and if you made it yourself or had it done at Sign shop. I would like to make or have one made for me like a sticker. I'd really appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SatMan said:


> Have you been tested??? I've been tested twice as a precautionary measure. I'm going to be 65 in September. How old are you going to be in September. are used to tell my teenage son "you'll understand when you get older" are used to heckle me with why and how come I don't understand what you're saying. I said it because you don't have all the facts and you think you know better. As he got older and had a kid, I get a hug and a kiss on the cheek and a thank you from him all the time. And one time for Father's Day he gave me a Father's Day card and inside it was written " Thank you for helping me grow up" Best gift I ever got.


Not everyone wants to be you old man. Don't come on here trying to knock someone down because they wouldn't do what you did. Not everyone wants to live life they way you live it. Respect that and respect the younger generation. You think you know best.



DarkBerry said:


> Remember 50% of carriers are asymptomatic meaning they have no temperature. This can certainly be ONE measure but it shouldn't be in replacement of masks. A person can have no temperature and no other symptoms and still be actively shedding virus. This is one of the reasons why the disease spread like wildfire.... asymptomatic carriers.


So half the people that get it won't have any symptoms at all?? So what are we so scared about again?



DMAGENT99 said:


> Simple solution put an airtight plexiglass setup between the front and back seat area. I did it with mine before masks were even required back in March. Easy to do make. 1st frame out the space using 1/2 inch PVC pipes. Using a tape measure piece the frame together out side the vehicle, using PVC glue and PVC connectors that have angles where needed. Measure it to fit as tight as possible to the space. Once that's done cut the plexiglass to fit on the frame. The using short sheet metal screws and washers and electric screw gun screw the plexiglass in place on your frame.
> Once it's attached secure, I took some foam pipe insulation and put it around all the edges, this helped fill slight gaps when installing and there are no sharp edges. I used a metallic duct tape to attach the pipe foam onto the edges neatly. After that Installed carefully putting in place. Any gaps left were sealed off neatly with the metallic duct tape. Under seats I used foam insulation board pieces cut to seal from the front since my air ducts for back are under the seats. Also used for sides of seats. I used two tiny screws to hold the completed frame in place one on each side under the black window molding so when removing it doesn't show. Using the silver duct tape cut carefully and evenly creates a neat pro appearance, and when ready to remove there is no damage to the car. For air you want to use a setting that does not interior circulate. In my ride I have a setting for defrost and floor so I get the air from outside coming in through my windshield defrost area, and the back seat gets it from under the seats floor area.
> I sealed it and tested by smoking a cigar in front with non smoker in back......drove around she could not detect any smoke smell.
> We reversed this with smoker in back and non smoker in front again perfect. Simple, the whole setup for me cost very little under 30 bucks...I had some of the material already. If they do or don't wear a mask you won't need to worry. Very easy to do as well.


Lol talk about overboard dude. I mean get real. Im not gonna put up a plastic barrier in my car to separate me and my riders. Why go out at all if your that scared?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Dumb and dumber all wrapped up in one.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> So half the people that get it won't have any symptoms at all?? So what are we so scared about again?


Because some of those people, without any symptoms, will go on to infect other people. Some of those other people will die from it.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Because some of those people, without any symptoms, will go on to infect other people. Some of those other people will die from it.


Thats ok though right? This is life. And people die. Right?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

No it’s not OK if it could’ve been prevented


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SatMan said:


> No it's not OK if it could've been prevented


Death is not ok?? Since when? But at what cost to prevent. Staying at home for a year hiding and missing work and not seeing your friends and family for an entire year in my opinion is too much. To much of a sacrifice if you ask me. Life is short. Spending a year of it in isolation and fear is not what I'm about.

If you wanna make those sacrifices to PREVENT then thats fine. That's your call. BUT don't be shaming anyone just because they choose to do opposite and not follow YOUR plans.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

CJfrom619 said:


> Not everyone wants to be you old man. Don't come on here trying to knock someone down because they wouldn't do what you did. Not everyone wants to live life they way you live it. Respect that and respect the younger generation. You think you know best.
> 
> 
> So half the people that get it won't have any symptoms at all?? So what are we so scared about again?
> ...


I would never want to be some 60+ year old driver...Pretty sure anyone that is did not manage their life that well...just saying...How's your 401k going these days?


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Lute Byrt said:


> I would never want to be some 60+ year old driver...Pretty sure anyone that is did not manage their life that well...just saying...How's your 401k going these days?


Lol I just pray Im not that grouchy when I get 60 year old. This man is sitting on his lawn yelling at the neighborhood kids to stay out of his yard right now at this very moment.

I have alot of respect for elders but no respect to those who don't give out any...I don't care what age you are.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Death is not ok?? Since when? But at what cost to prevent. Staying at home for a year hiding and missing work and not seeing your friends and family for an entire year in my opinion is too much. To much of a sacrifice if you ask me. Life is short. Spending a year of it in isolation and fear is not what I'm about.
> 
> If you wanna make those sacrifices to PREVENT then thats fine. That's your call. BUT don't be shaming anyone just because they choose to do opposite and not follow YOUR plans.


The name Anne Frank comes to mind just off the top of my old head&#8230; Do you even know who Anne Frank is?
25 months

*Anne Frank's* Death
On August 4, 1944, after 25 months in *hiding*, *Anne Frank* and the seven others in the Secret Annex were discovered by the Gestapo, the German secret state police, who had learned about the *hiding*place from an anonymous tipster (who has never been definitively identified).Mar 30, 2020















History Channel › world-war-ii › an...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SatMan said:


> The name Anne Frank comes to mind just off the top of my old head&#8230; Do you even know who Anne Frank is?
> 25 months
> 
> *Anne Frank's* Death
> ...


Hahaha what is this? Yes I know about Anne Frank? What is your point here?

Are you saying I should hide from Coronavirus just like Anne Frank hid from the Germans?? Lol is this what your saying?


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SatMan said:


> The name Anne Frank comes to mind just off the top of my old head&#8230; Do you even know who Anne Frank is?
> 25 months
> 
> *Anne Frank's* Death
> ...


https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.ny...rld/africa/coronavirus-hunger-crisis.amp.html
Let us know your thoughts on this "wise man"....


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

If you’re too dumb to figure it out I’m not gonna be the one to tell you


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SatMan said:


> If you're too dumb to figure it out I'm not gonna be the one to tell you


You Sir, are not at the capacity to call anyone "dumb"...


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SatMan said:


> If you're too dumb to figure it out I'm not gonna be the one to tell you


Lol you just compared someone staying at home to fight coronavirus as the same as Anne Frank hiding from the Germans????

And I'm the dumb one?

Well man should we start saluting these "heroes" who are staying home to help prevent the spread?


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Lol you just compared someone staying at home to fight coronavirus as the same as Anne Frank hiding from the Germans????
> 
> And I'm the dumb one?
> 
> Well man should we start saluting these "heroes" who are staying home to help prevent the spread?


Your problem is that you don't realize when you do something positive the outcome changes somebody else's life. Your problem is you won't even realize how many people you kill or hospitalize because you want to go out and have a good time....

The problem is&#8230; You! May Darwinism hit you square between the eyes...

another reason to invent a pill for retroactive birth control


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

SatMan said:


> Your problem is that you don't realize when you do something positive the outcome changes somebody else's life. Your problem is you won't even realize how many people you kill or hospitalize because you want to go out and have a good time....
> 
> The problem is&#8230; You! May Darwinism hit you square between the eyes...
> 
> another reason to invent a pill for retroactive birth control


Well YOU know nothing about me guy. YOU like to make alot of assumptions. Just because I'm not staying a home and choosing to work doesn't mean I don't care about others around me.

Let me ask you something? Everyone who has chosen to not stay home doesn't care about others around them? Is this what your saying?

My friends and family would highly disagree with you about how much I care about others. Highly disagree. I am one someone comes to when they need help with anything. Me choosing not to stay at home in hiding has nothing to do with how much I care about others around me. Good assumption by you though and yet you call me the dumb one.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

And you know absolutely nothing about me except that slightly unsophisticated people have all the answers… If you think a year is a long time I feel sorry for you.I’ve wasted enough time on you goodbye


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

SatMan said:


> And you know absolutely nothing about me except that slightly unsophisticated people have all the answers&#8230; If you think a year is a long time I feel sorry for you.I've wasted enough time on you goodbye


The 30 seconds of my time it took to write this is too much of a waste of my time for someone like you! Bye!


----------



## JSME (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow there's a lot of hate going on here. The truth of the matter whether you believe or not people are dying because of this virus. A friend of mine lost his father and son due to the virus his dad was 80 but his son was in the prime of his life only 21 yrs old healthy as a 21yr old can be. The virus doesn't discriminate young or old if you're not taking measures you can get it or spread it. I think if we all looked at the big picture the more we help to stop the spreading of this virus the faster things could start somewhat normal. There has been spikes of infection and deaths rising again. But hey we have free will, right. I'm not here to judge anybody or demean anybody. As for me I choose to wear the mask and follow guidelines true I might not make as much, even suffer losses but I know I will be helping in stopping the spread. May everybody here have a great week and God bless.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

And there's still a whole lot we don't know about this virus. I'm not gonna go on the details because the details will change next week we won't know the true effect for years to come.

This isn't something you can just fact check on the web


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

JSME said:


> Wow there's a lot of hate going on here. The truth of the matter whether you believe or not people are dying because of this virus. A friend of mine lost his father and son due to the virus his dad was 80 but his son was in the prime of his life only 21 yrs old healthy as a 21yr old can be. The virus doesn't discriminate young or old if you're not taking measures you can get it or spread it. I think if we all looked at the big picture the more we help to stop the spreading of this virus the faster things could start somewhat normal. There has been spikes of infection and deaths rising again. But hey we have free will, right. I'm not here to judge anybody or demean anybody. As for me I choose to wear the mask and follow guidelines true I might not make as much, even suffer losses but I know I will be helping in stopping the spread. May everybody here have a great week and God bless.


Well people forget that theres alot of things that can kill you friend. This virus is just another one to the list.

Should I never drive again because people die in auto accidents everyday?

2020 is a perfect example of how scared people truly live.

I live life day to day as everyone should. Tomorrow is never promised. Accidents happen and life can be taken away at any moment. I have known this fact since I was a teenager because I've lost friends and family that we're the same age as me or younger. Everyday I wake up Im grateful and try to make the most of it because today might be my last you never know.

Some don't realize this and live life just going through the motions and doing what others think they should do.

I live the way I want. I will die someday. Maybe tomorrow or maybe when I'm 120 years old but I will always live the way I want to. Never scared.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> I live the way I want. I will die someday.


When you tempt fate, I'd rather that you not take me with you at the same time.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> People are still wearing masks? lol!!!


Yeah what morons they are to care about their own and other's lives. They clearly didn't get the memo that Covid-19 magically disappeared.

Everyone's a fake ass bad ass until they ain't.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

kcchiefsfan1982 said:


> People are still wearing masks? lol!!!


These folks are called conformists...



SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Thanks for getting in touch,

In order for me to help resolve your concern, can you please provide more information on the issue you're experiencing?

Please include any screenshots that might show the issue.

We thank you for your patience and understanding of this matter. Please let us know if there's anything else we can do to help you further.
We will be looking for your response soon. Please let us know if there's anything else we can do to help you further.

Thanks,
Rohit
Sr. Lt. Captain of Advanced Telephone Answering Services Division


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> When you tempt fate, I'd rather that you not take me with you at the same time.


Do we not tempt fate every day of our lives though? This is my point. Maybe you just didn't understand that before this.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

CJfrom619 said:


> Do we not tempt fate every day of our lives though? This is my point. Maybe you just didn't understand that before this.


We live until we die.

I'd rather not expedite that process.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> We live until we die.
> 
> I'd rather not expedite that process.


Some never live at all.


----------



## Jennyma (Jul 16, 2016)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


leave that girl in the middle of the street. Mask or no ride


----------



## Trudy Mann (Dec 23, 2017)

Fusion_LUser said:


> The policy says no mask no ride. That or you ignore the stupid rule and risk the pax complaining and getting you deactivated.


I agree, the policy is EVERY RIDER AND EVERY DRIVER must wear a mask. The problem with this are the drivers who aren't following the rules making it hard on those of us who are. Consistency is the key, we were all given a strict set of rules and it's dangerous for those of us who insist on our riders wearing a mask when other drivers are allowing them to slide, they always put up an argument saying "well my last driver didn't make me wear one." Make it easy and safe for all of us, follow the guidelines, this won't last forever and it's such a small price to pay for our safety!


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

Trudy Mann said:


> I agree, the policy is EVERY RIDER AND EVERY DRIVER must wear a mask. The problem with this are the drivers who aren't following the rules making it hard on those of us who are. Consistency is the key, we were all given a strict set of rules and it's dangerous for those of us who insist on our riders wearing a mask when other drivers are allowing them to slide, they always put up an argument saying "*well my last driver* didn't make me wear one." Make it easy and safe for all of us, follow the guidelines, this won't last forever and it's such a small price to pay for our safety!


Hmm where have we heard that before?

"But our last driver took the 8 of us"
"She is really small"
"We can fit back there"
"We're going really close"
"We'll tip you on the app"

"But our last driver let us drink beer in his car"

Anytime you hear those dreaded words "But my last driver" just cancel and drive off.


----------



## claynfilm (Mar 14, 2019)

Woohaa said:


> Or maybe social distancing and masks are actually working. Personally I'd peel out on anyone not wearing a mask. Smoke and all.


Unfortunately, I live in a beach town in NC where you either go to the university, retire or vacation. The season is in full gear. As a result restaurants that opened at 50% capacity are closing left and right due to the resurgence. Positive cases have gone up significantly in Wilmington and throughout the state. So we should NOT be complacent and of the mindset that: 1. We're out of the woods 2. I'm healthy and younger than 65 so that makes me invincible 3. I'll just stick a mask on for my verification pic. Most of my riders don't wear one so why should I? 4. Rules don't apply to me & why should I give a f*** about my health or anyone elses? 5. This whole virus thing is a conspiracy. There are drivers /riders that truly believe this stuff. This ignorant mindset of "you can't make me". "You don't tell me what to do" "I'll believe what I damn well want to. I don't care what the 'doctors' say." saddens me terribly. Our country is so incredibly self centered, selfish, and arrogant. The best thing we can do is educate ourselves with factual information. Of course we can all have an opinion or a POV but it seems to have come down to a person being on one "side" versus another. You are on the "right" side or the "wrong" side. This not a battle, no winner or loser. I'm just pointing out that many people should take the time to learn about the FACTS of COVID-19, the FACTS of why certain war memorials were erected etc. Don't jump on the band wagon because your friends did, don't spout off rhetoric about topics you have zero knowledge of just to be viewed as an ignoramus that barely made it out of 5th grade. Divided we fall 
Ignorant we fail.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

My advice is IDGAF. I don’t sweat anything.


----------



## claynfilm (Mar 14, 2019)

SleelWheels said:


> My advice is IDGAF. I don't sweat anything.


Well that's painfully obvious to us all, SleelWheel but thank you for that insightful, thought provoking comment.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

claynfilm said:


> Well that's painfully obvious to us all, SleelWheel but thank you for that insightful, thought provoking comment.


Anytime. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

The uniquely AMERICAN pathology of POLITICIZING Face Coverings during a global pandemic will go down in the history books.
Health and Safety should not be a partisan conflict.
Only TRUMP could pull off a national DIVISION on what is essentially a request to be considerate and kind to the vulnerable population until a Vaccinne or Theraputic is developed and rolled out globally.

How's your Cases Per Day going, America? Not so good? Well the lack of mask wearing and physical distancing is a large part of it.


----------



## JonC (Jul 30, 2016)

SleelWheels said:


> Anytime. What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


Unless it's a disease like COVID, where there's a good chance you'll have lifetime health problems from it if you recover.

https://www.advisory.com/daily-briefing/2020/06/02/covid-health-effects


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

In 1918 NYC survived the Spanish Flu
Hey look &#128064; masks ‼








https://untappedcities.com/2020/03/17/how-nyc-survived-the-1918-spanish-flu-pandemic/


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

islanddriver said:


> Thats what the cost be for the virus. now everyone is high. make you own just as good or better that cvs.


I just bought a bulk supply for 25c each.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Correct.me if Im wrong here anyone, but arent all pax required to wear a mask?


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

UberTrent9 said:


> Correct.me if Im wrong here anyone, but arent all pax required to wear a mask?


They are, but Pax is gunna Pax.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I want to agree with you but I can easily see them dropping a false complaint on you. Miserable people like to add drama to others live's. If I drive around the corner, wait and collect the stupid tax, there isn't much they can do and perhaps they will be a little better trained.


Exactly! We all know pax will find something to complain about just so they can save a few bucks.


----------



## Big Lou (Dec 11, 2019)

Glad I'm not driving right now. I wouldn't have patience for selfish a-holes like that.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

My president don’t wear a mask so why should I? He knows best. All these wannabe scientists are just fear mongers. Stop watching fake news and listen to what Trump says and you’ll be a-okay. Masks don’t do nothing.


----------



## SicilianDude (Mar 31, 2020)

UberTrent9 said:


> Correct.me if Im wrong here anyone, but arent all pax required to wear a mask?


Yeah but half of them don't and when I ask them if they read it in the app where it says that masks are mandatory they lie and they say that It didn't say anything so what am I supposed to do just leave two 20 year old girls in the middle of nowhere at 2am after they waited twenty minutes for me to get there?


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Yeah but half of them don't and when I ask them if they read it in the app where it says that masks are mandatory they lie and they say that It didn't say anything so what am I supposed to do just leave two 20 year old girls in the middle of nowhere at 2am after they waited twenty minutes for me to get there?


Yes? They don't care about anyone else so why do they deserve sympathy? You would have taught them a lesson and the next time around they wouldn't lie to their driver about not knowing the rules and would wear a mask.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

I don’t care if pax have a mask or not. If I get it I get it. I’ll just as likely get it if someone sneezes and the winds blowing the right way so IDGAF.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> so what am I supposed to do just leave two 20 year old girls in the middle of nowhere at 2am after they waited twenty minutes for me to get there?


For the millionth time, YES. You don't have to coddle or submit to paxholes.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Two 20 year old girls without masks I’ll pick up, two sixty-something sea gags without masks, not so much.


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

SicilianDude said:


> Yeah but half of them don't and when I ask them if they read it in the app where it says that masks are mandatory they lie and they say that It didn't say anything so what am I supposed to do just leave two 20 year old girls in the middle of nowhere at 2am after they waited twenty minutes for me to get there?


Yes cause they are bull sh**ing you



SicilianDude said:


> Yeah but half of them don't and when I ask them if they read it in the app where it says that masks are mandatory they lie and they say that It didn't say anything so what am I supposed to do just leave two 20 year old girls in the middle of nowhere at 2am after they waited twenty minutes for me to get there?


First off what are they doing in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

SleelWheels said:


> Two 20 year old girls without masks I'll pick up, two sixty-something sea gags without masks, not so much.


Stay classy!


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> Yeah but half of them don't and when I ask them if they read it in the app where it says that masks are mandatory they lie and they say that It didn't say anything so *what am I supposed to do just leave two 20 year old girls in the middle of nowhere* at 2am after they waited twenty minutes for me to get there?


 They'll leave You 6 feet under,
will never even know your name,
nor care

⚠"_People in their 20s, 30s and 40s account for a growing proportion of the cases in many places, raising fears that asymptomatic young people are helping to fuel the virus's spread"⚠

https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/25/us/coronavirus-cases-young-people.html_
https://www.cidrap.umn.edu/news-perspective/2020/06/covid-19-cases-among-us-young-adults-spikehttps://www.ucsf.edu/news/2020/03/4...adults-and-spreading-through-them-experts-say


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> My president don't wear a mask so why should I? He knows best. All these wannabe scientists are just fear mongers. Stop watching fake news and listen to what Trump says and you'll be a-okay. Masks don't do nothing.


You might have something there. If enough of his supporters run around and get the covid it might be enough to strengthen the dems numbers by a couple of percent.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You might have something there. If enough of his supporters run around and get the covid it might be enough to strengthen the dems numbers by a couple of percent.


Natural selection at work, right before our eyes.

It doesn't take much of a difference in percentages, if you're willing to wait a few decades. Or if there's a large difference in outcomes, maybe in a few months?

But that window of opportunity is closing, with the election now just over four months away.


----------



## Ek3333 (Oct 22, 2015)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


Report Report and Report NO FACE MASK, so if few drivers reported, riders account will deactivated


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

If u all recall the user was asking for "advice". I had this same issue with riders not wanting to wear mask. 3 minutes after accepting the ride I send the entire community guidelines requirement that I copied and pasted from the uber website from my text. (After 3 minutes the rider is charged for cancel so they think twice) This looks official because it is and riders dont think it's just your hand made opinion. It they still refuse, wait till timer runs out and do a legit cancel for no mask and get paid. Sending official guidelines has all but eliminated the problem for me. And yes u can leave them in the middle of no where at the location they ordered the ride from. Furthermore u can end the ride at anytime if they take the mask off as long as it is safe location. I have done both several times, explained all to uber and have had no issues. Hope this helps. Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

Ek3333 said:


> Report Report and Report NO FACE MASK, so if few drivers reported, riders account will deactivated


Image U run Uber
desperate for incoming revenue 
Question: do u deactivate paying riders subsequently pissing off stockholders and the board of directors who may vote to fire u?


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

I picked up a rider who had been warned by uber no mask. She told she learned her lesson and many of her friends did too. She said she likes uber and needs it. She gets it now how masks protects others and it's not just a "me" thing, it's an "us" thing. The number of REPEAT offers apparently is small. My guess is the last thing stock holders need is the bad press and or lawsuits from riders and or drivers getting sick because uber refused to deactivate drivers and riders that flat out refuse the policy. Their bottom line will be much richer. The mask thing is not exclusive to uber... this is America and we don't like to be told what we can or can not do. The new spike in virus cases is getting the message out however slowly. My ratings usually hover around 4.97 over 2 years. It is now 5.0. It is all how you present it. U can hate it or make money from it. All up to u. Your life, your livleyhood. Good luck, stay safe.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

Since June 4th, now over 500 rides in the last 26 days, maybe 20 people have worn their mask. I have not. My tips have been way better, my rating has improved also. 
#NoMask


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

LVFatMan said:


> Since June 4th, now over 500 rides in the last 26 days, maybe 20 people have worn their mask. I have not. My tips have been way better, my rating has improved also.
> #NoMask


I haven't stopped driving during the pandemic, March thru Present 
Less than 5 riders didn't have masks &#127917; 
and those I cancelled.

This goes beyond "My Car My Rules"
This is a National Health issue" 
1. Masks on &#128567;
2. Windows open 
Period

R: "I ain't got no mask"
D: "Then u ain't got no ride.....bye "


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


That app told her the mask is mandatory before she ordered the ride. She didn't care so why would you.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

AdAstra said:


> I haven't stopped driving during the pandemic, March thru Present
> Less than 5 riders didn't have masks &#127917;
> and those I cancelled.
> 
> ...


&#127850;&#127850;&#127850;


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> You are slightly higher at risk due to age. Maybe take a break from driving or switch to just deliveries?
> 
> I'm under 40 so I don't worry about it. Stopped driving before they required masks. Don't wear one in public.


shakes head in disbelief at lack of common sense

*As coronavirus spreads to people under 40, it's making them sicker - and for longer - than once thought*

For the first few months of the coronavirus pandemic, health and government officials assured the public that young people were at little or no risk of falling seriously ill from COVID-19. But many young people who have contracted the virus tell a very different story, one that should serve as a warning to young adults in the Southern and Western states where infections are surging.

"For younger people who think they don't need to worry and who haven't followed guidelines, think again," Jade Townsend, 22, told Yahoo News in a Facebook message. "It's had a major impact on my life these past few months and continues to have an impact."

A worker at a nursery in Oxford, England, Townsend came down with mild COVID-19 symptoms - a sore throat, tightness in the chest and a slight cough - in early March. Her cough grew steadily worse and she began suffering debilitating headaches, lethargy and muscle pain. Eventually she lost her sense of smell and taste, and felt so bad that she "planned my funeral song."

"I was admitted to hospital where I was overnight with fluids and antibiotics being pumped into me. I was also severely dehydrated. I got discharged and all the symptoms persisted. I was prescribed many antibiotics by my doctor to try to clear a chest infection," Townsend said. "I ended up getting mouth and throat ulcers and then severe abdominal pain."

After a second stint in the hospital, Townsend, who had no preexisting health conditions, says she was treated for oral thrush and ongoing nausea. Now 15 weeks into her battle with the disease caused by the coronavirus, she's far from back to normal.

"I've had a total of six different antibiotics," Townsend said, adding, "I'm still suffering with chest pain, cough, extreme body aches and tiredness and slight tummy pains, ulcers and some days sore throat and I still can't go far without getting short of breath and some days I don't have much of an appetite."

Last week President Trump discounted the risks COVID-19 poses to young people, saying that increased testing was inflating the numbers of the disease among "young people that don't have a problem."

But as the number of new cases of the disease has swelled by 76 percent in the U.S. over the past 14 days, young people who considered themselves in little danger from the virus are the ones being admitted to hospitals.

In Houston, for instance, roughly 60 percent of COVID-19 patients currently hospitalized are under the age of 50.

"We're definitely seeing this affect young people, and they're getting quite ill," Dr. Marc Bloom, CEO of Houston Methodist, told CNBC.

A bookkeeper for her family business and a stay-at-home mom, Stephanie Taylor, 32, is still dealing with the effects of COVID-19, which she believes she contracted in early February.

"It started with a severe nosebleed," Taylor, who lives in Smethwick, England, told Yahoo News. "Never had one before."

Next came a burning sensation in her nose and chest, followed by a cough, then the loss of taste and smell. Taylor had not traveled abroad, and for that reason her doctors were skeptical that she had been exposed to the coronavirus. But as the days went by she developed more symptoms, including sore muscles, headaches, dizziness, tinnitus and a kidney infection.

"Then began the nerve pain: burning, pins and needles," Taylor said. "Crawling and tingling starting in my hand and now it's everywhere, even my head and face. I have now convinced a new doctor to send me to a neurologist. That was this morning."

Like Townsend, Taylor is concerned that her generation doesn't seem to feel they're at risk from the coronavirus.

*"I find it worrying, the mentality that 'It won't happen to me,'" Taylor said, "because it can happen to anyone. And I think ultimately they will become part of the problem and continue the spread of the virus."
*

Testifying before the House Energy and Commerce Committee last week, Dr. Anthony Fauci, the leading expert on infectious diseases on the coronavirus task force, contradicted Trump's view that young people "don't have a problem" with COVID-19.

"To think young people have no deleterious consequences is not true. We're seeing more and more complications in young people," Fauci said, adding that "some get mild symptoms and some get symptoms enough to put them at home for a few days. Some are in bed for weeks and have symptoms even after they recover, others go to the hospital, some require oxygen, some require intensive care, some get intubated and some die."

While researchers are still trying to determine the extent of the lasting damage inflicted by COVID-19, one thing is clear: Just because the disease may not kill you doesn't mean it will make you stronger. Studies conducted so far point to possible long-term heart damage, scarring of the lungs, impact on the nervous system and a higher incidence of stroke.

In mid-May, New York Times opinion writer Mara Gay detailed her own ongoing struggle with COVID-19. At the time, few people were raising concerns about how the disease was affecting younger people, but Gay, who is 33, developed a serious case that left her with viral pneumonia. While she is continuing to recover and has resumed jogging, the experience convinced her that all Americans, regardless of age, need to take the disease seriously.

"It's obviously unreasonable to ask people to fully shut down their lives indefinitely - a year, two years, however long it takes to come up with a vaccine - but it is not unreasonable to wear a mask when you're around others, within 6 feet of them," Gay told Yahoo News. "It's not unreasonable to limit indoor gatherings. If you are going to see a friend, do so outside, wear a mask."

Gay said it is "shameful" that governors in states like Texas "saw what happened in New York" and pushed ahead with hasty plans for reopening anyway.

"You should also consider that you are rolling the dice because you don't know how your body is going to react. Even if you have a mild case, you don't know when you are or aren't infectious," she said, adding, "and you don't know how somebody else's body is going to react."

As has become clearer over the past few months, people over the age of 60 aren't the only ones who need to fear what the coronavirus might have in store for them. In part, that's because roughly one in four young adults has grown up with a chronic health condition such as asthma or diabetes. Those comorbidities can make diseases like COVID-19 potentially more dangerous, but even people without known preexisting conditions can be hit hard by the virus.

"I've been dealing with this for 115 days," Yahoo News Senior Editor Ed Hornick said. "It's changed my whole perspective on how I go about my life."

Hornick, 40, an avid hiker who lives in London, came down with flu-like symptoms in early March that included a fever and difficulty breathing. He initially tested negative for COVID-19, but continued to feel sicker as the days went by and was eventually treated in the emergency room and diagnosed with the coronavirus. In the weeks that followed, however, more problems continued to develop, including extreme fatigue, headaches, joint and muscle pains, blurred vision and an overall confusion referred to as "mind fog."

"You never seem to have that extra energy to do things. On Saturday, for example, I walked a mile because I had to go to the store and when I got there I was profusely sweating even though it was chilly," Hornick said. "When I came back, my lungs hurt, my legs were aching, I was out of breath. I wasn't walking fast, I wasn't doing anything strenuous. All day Sunday I was in bed and I didn't wake up until 2 p.m. on Monday. Even just doing minor tasks puts you back like two days, essentially."

While Hornick does continue to improve and has returned to work, there's no telling how long the lingering fatigue of the coronavirus will be with him. His doctors, who are struggling to better understand the virus, can't offer any clear prognosis either.

"That's what's frustrating about it. Look, I've been tired before. Exhaustion and tired are two different things," Hornick said. "I forget my friends' names. I forget names of co-workers. I find myself struggling a lot."


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Here is some of the Uber mask wearing hate on twitter...

How many of you are in this twitter thread? :roflmao:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1278068774671749120


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

I think it should be the drivers decision if he wears a mask or takes passengers without a mask.
I think it should be the riders decision if they get in a car with a driver without a mask.

Uber will have a mask policy for 1 reason only LIABILITY. If they don't require a mask and someone gets the virus they could possibly become liable in a lawsuit. There are warnings everywhere about possibly being held liable if your business does not follow proper guidelines. Heck there are even commercials on TV already "Did you get Covid-19 after visiting a business that was not following proper guidelines? We can help, contact us at 1-800-sue-them.


----------



## LVFatMan (Mar 11, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> I think it should be the drivers decision if he wears a mask or takes passengers without a mask.
> I think it should be the riders decision if they get in a car with a driver without a mask.
> 
> Uber will have a mask policy for 1 reason only LIABILITY. If they don't require a mask and someone gets the virus they could possibly become liable in a lawsuit. There are warnings everywhere about possibly being held liable if your business does not follow proper guidelines. Heck there are even commercials on TV already "Did you get Covid-19 after visiting a business that was not following proper guidelines? We can help, contact us at 1-800-sue-them.


I've literally covered my face with my hand to take the "are you wearing a mask" photo and it's been accepted no problem.


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

LVFatMan said:


> I've literally covered my face with my hand to take the "are you wearing a mask" photo and it's been accepted no problem.


I think we need to call NASA or SpaceX a body suite with a/c.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Here is some of the Uber mask wearing hate on twitter...
> 
> How many of you are in this twitter thread? :roflmao:
> 
> ...


always remember that idiot in the back seat thinks You are a disease infested scumbag, no matter how nice the conversation. The funny thing, they think we all drive for $30 a day. I make sure those all know I make $15 - 1800 weekly (i don't but what do they know) and am done working and out on my boat by lunch Being that this is side work and all.



LVFatMan said:


> I've literally covered my face with my hand to take the "are you wearing a mask" photo and it's been accepted no problem.


ive used my tv remote but only if I start the app in my house. If I pick someone up I have it on when I pull up. I don't care if the person is wearing one or not they don't work anyway. I've had a few people tell me i can take mine off. I don't because that'll be the same jagoff that snaps a picture to include with his refund request.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MikeSki said:


> they don't work anyway


They don't have to be perfect. They just have to be good enough to reduce R0 from greater than 1 to less than 1.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Christinebitg said:


> They don't have to be perfect. They just have to be good enough to reduce R0 from greater than 1 to less than 1.


I've run out of patience explaining these things. These people don't science, Christine! I seriously doubt they know what R0 is, let alone how to say it correctly!


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> I've run out of patience explaining these things. These people don't science, Christine! I seriously doubt they know what R0 is, let alone how to say it correctly!


Oh brother, "These people don't science", who the hell do you think you are woman, talk about a freaking arrogant blowhard, seriously how the hell can you say this, are you one of these dummies running around on the internet pretending to have half a brain, I say yes, another Affirmative Action blunder.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> They don't have to be perfect. They just have to be good enough to reduce R0 from greater than 1 to less than 1.


prior to getting into car, your rider coughs or sneezes into their hands. Then they get in your car with a mask on. your door seats armrest locks and cash tip are all contaminated enjoy your mask.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MikeSki said:


> prior to getting into car, your rider coughs or sneezes into their hands. Then they get in your car with a mask on. your door seats armrest locks and cash tip are all contaminated enjoy your mask.


That's why YOU should wear a mask. And why you should occasionally use a disinfecting wipe on the high contact surface in your car, if you're currently driving for U/L.



LetsBeSmart said:


> who the hell do you think you are woman


If you're that condescending to your female riders, it's a wonder you haven't gotten deactivated from the U/L apps. Or maybe you have been.


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

apparently you don’t science. I’ve been trained in nuclear biological and chemical warfare. I promise you that mask won’t help you. Disinfect all you want. You can’t disinfect everything. I’m not saying don’t wear a mask or don’t disinfect, I am saying that your smug victim attitude Towards others just highlights your own ignorance of science. Stick to driving.


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I would be more freaked out at the possibility of getting sick then letting someone who chooses not to wear a mask (they're not that expensive, cheaper than a cancel fee).
> 
> it just takes one.


I'm not getting a fee for canceling due to no masks, should I be?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

MikeSki said:


> I've been trained in nuclear biological and chemical warfare. I promise you that mask won't help you.


I've got tons of industrial safety training. Worked in refineries and chemical plants for years.

You don't need perfect odds. But it's worthwhile to improve them to the extent you can.

You can always happen to be at the wrong place at the wrong time. But by your logic ("You can't disinfect everything.") if it's not perfect, don't bother. That's WAY the wrong answer.

If I used that approach, I'd never have climbed into the first distillation column I've been in. And I've been in a few. I've been inside boilers, reactors, furnaces, you name it. There are things you can control, and things you can't. Control the things you can.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

Good luck, prosperity and health to all the nomask folks. Just remember uber makes u swear on your first born that u r wearing a mask and it only takes ONE twofaced rider looking to get something for free to take a picture of u not wearing it and get u deactivated. Good luck!


----------



## MikeSki (Apr 2, 2020)

Christinebitg said:


> I've got tons of industrial safety training. Worked in refineries and chemical plants for years.
> 
> You don't need perfect odds. But it's worthwhile to improve them to the extent you can.
> 
> ...


Did you read what I said apparently not. I'm sure your "safety" training is up to par with the biological warfare training I received which is actually relevant. Before you lecture others, I'd reread my comment and maybe practice yiur comprehension skills. Or like I said maybe just drive your car and worry about yourself.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> Oh brother, "These people don't science", who the hell do you think you are woman, talk about a freaking arrogant blowhard, seriously how the hell can you say this, are you one of these dummies running around on the internet pretending to have half a brain, I say yes, another Affirmative Action blunder.


No need for hostility, but from every post I've seen from you that seems to be all you're capable of.

Being arrogant would mean that I speak on things that I know nothing about and can't be humble enough to admit when I don't know something or ask questions. If you knew me, you'd know that's not the case.

I'm not a scientist and don't claim to be one but I do know some stuff. Enough to know that scientific literacy in this country is in desperately bad shape.

And I'm really confused by your affirmative action comment. Not sure how it applies.

I feel sorry for you for getting so triggered every time a woman has something to say. Your life must be so difficult having to deal with all these "mouthy b*****es" &#129315;



MikeSki said:


> I've been trained in nuclear biological and chemical warfare.


Well then you for sure should be able to understand it like this :


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

ariel5466 said:


> No need for hostility, but from every post I've seen from you that seems to be all you're capable of.
> 
> Being arrogant would mean that I speak on things that I know nothing about and can't be humble enough to admit when I don't know something or ask questions. If you knew me, you'd know that's not the case.
> 
> ...


I have to admit women have very little to add to many things, the worst leaders in the world by far, without Affirmative Action you would still be in the kitchen and at best secretaries, this is fact, you are being given jobs and degrees that you can't handle and personally I can't stand working or doing business with women, just having to go to the doctor or dentist these days is painful, most of the staff is always female you screw up everything you touch, 10-4, and I have read some of your posts you got it bad, making a general statement about the whole US having a problem with Scientific literacy is an example of why I don't like you, dumb as the day is long.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I have to admit women have very little to add to many things, the worst leaders in the world by far, without Affirmative Action you would still be in the kitchen and at best secretaries, this is fact, you are being given jobs and degrees that you can't handle and personally I can't stand working or doing business with women, just having to go to the doctor or dentist these days is painful, most of the staff is always female you screw up everything you touch, 10-4, and I have read some of your posts you got it bad, making a general statement about the whole US having a problem with Scientific literacy is an example of why I don't like you, dumb as the day is long.


You live in Ft. Myers? Ill bet you don't even fish for snook huh.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I have to admit women have very little to add to many things, the worst leaders in the world by far, without Affirmative Action you would still be in the kitchen and at best secretaries, this is fact, you are being given jobs and degrees that you can't handle and personally I can't stand working or doing business with women, just having to go to the doctor or dentist these days is painful, most of the staff is always female you screw up everything you touch, 10-4, and I have read some of your posts you got it bad, making a general statement about the whole US having a problem with Scientific literacy is an example of why I don't like you, dumb as the day is long.


I dunno. It appears you have very little legible thoughts, just hate and prejudice. Not a good look.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

LetsBeSmart said:


> I have to admit women have very little to add to many things, the worst leaders in the world by far, without Affirmative Action you would still be in the kitchen and at best secretaries, this is fact, you are being given jobs and degrees that you can't handle and personally I can't stand working or doing business with women, just having to go to the doctor or dentist these days is painful, most of the staff is always female you screw up everything you touch, 10-4, and I have read some of your posts you got it bad, making a general statement about the whole US having a problem with Scientific literacy is an example of why I don't like you, dumb as the day is long.


Omg, that was hard. It took all of my tiny woman brain power! &#128514;


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

mch said:


> You live in Ft. Myers? Ill bet you don't even fish for snook huh.


You gonna defend the little princess with the big mouth, that's cute.



ariel5466 said:


> Omg, that was hard. It took all of my tiny woman brain power! &#128514;


Ha Ha Ha, you should talk.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Somebody needs a time-out...


----------



## LetsBeSmart (Mar 12, 2020)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> Somebody needs a time-out...


I'm fine, some of the people on here are aggravating at the very least, just stating facts as I see them.


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

dauction said:


> shakes head in disbelief at lack of common sense
> 
> *As coronavirus spreads to people under 40, it's making them sicker - and for longer - than once thought*
> 
> ...


TL : DR
I'm a low skill uber driver


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

LetsBeSmart said:


> You gonna defend the little princess with the big mouth, that's cute.
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Ha, you should talk.


Im just tired of bitter, butthurt dudes making the rest of us look bad. You guys are the male version of the man hating fem nazis.

Im trying to help you man. You should start engaging in activities (like snook fishing, you have the best in the world at your fingertips) that are more masculine than sitting on your computer inceling and "getting smart". Women will pick up on it and they'll be nicer to you, then you'll start being nicer to them. Eventually one will want to show you her underwear and you wont be bitter anymore.


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

AdAstra said:


> TL : DR
> I'm a low skill uber driver


Is there such thing as a high skill Uber driver?


----------



## AdAstra (Jun 26, 2020)

M62 said:


> *Is there such thing as a high skill Uber driver?*


Yes, those with credentials and/or education
that have Mental Defect/Personality Disorders and subsequently Unemployable/ Unable to hold a job except for:
entry level ground transportation nonemployee contractor

Aforementioned indications does not extend to Retiree category


----------



## Extraholes (Mar 11, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I'm not getting a fee for canceling due to no masks, should I be?


I had this same issue last night


----------



## DMAGENT99 (Jun 17, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Not everyone wants to be you old man. Don't come on here trying to knock someone down because they wouldn't do what you did. Not everyone wants to live life they way you live it. Respect that and respect the younger generation. You think you know best.
> 
> 
> So half the people that get it won't have any symptoms at all?? So what are we so scared about again?
> ...


Overboard ? 
The whole set up took me a half hour, and virus or not actually enjoy not having to even wory about riders with odor, bad breath even notice it cuts down on the chit chatty riders and its made so I can pop it in and out within minutes.
I did hook up a CO2 cannister system so if a rider coughs or sneezes or just looks the wrong way the entire back compartment fills to the ceiling with foaming sanitizer. If you go with this option you just need to have a sign instructing passengers to hold breath for 2 minutes while foam clears out.


----------



## UberTrent9 (Dec 11, 2018)

Uberisfuninlv said:


> You are slightly higher at risk due to age. Maybe take a break from driving or switch to just deliveries?
> 
> I'm under 40 so I don't worry about it. Stopped driving before they required masks. Don't wear one in public.


So if you "stopped driving before they required masks", why are you commenting on something you know nothing about?



losiglow said:


> I have the opposite problem. Every once in a while a pax has a mask on so I feel obligated to put mine on.
> 
> Otherwise, 9 out of 10 don't wear one which means I don't need to either.
> 
> I'm really living on the edge.


And(hopefully)enroute to certain deactivation.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

From a different angle... Many of complain about all the changes aimed at paying drivers less and less in order to increase company profits. I read here how some drivers do not enforce the no mask policy because they get higher ratings, better tips ect because riders are more "comfortable". So all politics put aside, it seems the very thing that no mask drivers wine about the most (money) is the very thing put above the health and safety of both yourself and others AGREED UPON IN THE APP. So be it rideshare or a meat packing plant, these drivers that choose profit first over everything else really aren't any different than these big companies that choose profits over the well being of workers? And apparently willing to attack any and all that differ. The "US" means nothing and the "ME" is all that matters. Just something to think about.


----------



## Terri Lee (Jun 23, 2016)

LetsBeSmart said:


> "...who the hell do you think you are woman..."


She is someone who doesn't fantasize that a wolf is her spirit animal.


----------



## DarkBerry (Dec 10, 2019)

If Trump can do it, these paxholes can do it too. Maybe print this photo and tape it to your car.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cvillegordo said:


> I'm not getting a fee for canceling due to no masks, should I be?


Hell yes!!!! You went there to pick them up and they werent in your car w a mask on after the timer hits 5 minutes no show them for your fee.



LetsBeSmart said:


> I'm fine, some of the people on here are aggravating at the very least, just stating facts as I see them.


Seems to me you are looking at the world through ass hole colored glasses..


----------



## Gbrents (Sep 27, 2019)

SicilianDude said:


> Most of my passengers won't wear a mask when they get into my car and I can't just leave some girl in the middle of the street in the middle of the night so what am I suppose to do? Yes the Sicilian Stud needs some advice because this is freaking me out.


As part of the Policy, that Uber has about wearing of masks, Uber Passengers agree to abide by the rules. Your passengers know this is Required, before they even book the ride. So, If she agreed to meet you in the middle of the street during rush hour, she can also be left in the same place she ordered the Uber pickup at. It was not an issue with her, when she booked the ride, so it should not be an issue when you cancel the ride and leave her/him where they are, unless they put the mask on. 
I have no issue, cancelling the ride, using the reasoning that the passenger did not have a face covering, and leaving; and according to Uber Policy, you should not either Stud!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DarkBerry said:


> View attachment 485544
> 
> 
> If Trump can do it, these paxholes can do it too. Maybe print this photo and tape it to your car.


It probably took him four months to find someone who was willing to print the presidential seal on a mask for him to wear.


----------



## TDrivesU (Jun 8, 2020)

I agree with waiting for the timer to run out but don't use no show as the reason. that will get you deactivated. Use no mask like you are supposed to. You actually get paid for doing it honestly. Be safe Be prosperous


----------

